# Alan Partridge........



## Utopia (Apr 30, 2011)

BRILLIANT news, Alan Partridge 'bounces back' http://tinyurl.com/6788s4d


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 30, 2011)

Lovely stuff.


----------



## stavros (Apr 30, 2011)

Back of the net!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Apr 30, 2011)

Ace


----------



## stavros (May 1, 2011)

Jackanackanory.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 1, 2011)

Cashback.


----------



## Stigmata (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Maggot (May 2, 2011)

Cool!

And in case anyone missed it, you can watch all the episodes of Mid Morning Matters here:  http://www.fostersfunny.co.uk/alanpartridge/


----------



## stavros (May 2, 2011)

Has anyone told Dan? Dan? Dan? Dan?....... Dan?


----------



## moochedit (Jun 5, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2011/jun/02/steve-coogan-new-alan-partridge-series



> Alan Partridge looks set to return for his first new TV series in nearly a decade, with Steve Coogan in talks with the BBC and other broadcasters about adapting his online show.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 5, 2011)

Coogan's done some memorable characters but he'll never top the Partridge imo,if there's going to be a new series let's hope the quality is as high as the previous Partridge stuff


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 5, 2011)

Im looking forward to seeing _Apache_ in all its glory . It wasnt finished last time .


----------



## Beanburger (Jun 5, 2011)

In off the red!


----------



## Santino (Jun 5, 2011)

I thought _The Trip_ was as funny as Partridge. We'll see if it's still funny in ten years though.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 5, 2011)

Santino said:


> I thought _The Trip_ was as funny as Partridge. We'll see if it's still funny in ten years though.


it was cack. chummy range rovering cack.


----------



## Santino (Jun 5, 2011)

On the contrary, it was good.


----------



## stavros (Dec 28, 2017)

Did anyone watch the Partridge retrospective last night? I've seen it all before, many times in the cases of IAP, but it's oddly timeless.

And an as-yet untitled new BBC series coming in 2018; Spice World!


----------



## ffsear (Dec 28, 2017)

Yep,  really enjoyed it.   Partridge is up there with Only fools and Horses for me.  Timeless!


----------



## stavros (Dec 28, 2017)

I watched a C4 "25 Best British Sit-Coms" earlier. Inevitably OFAH beat Fawlty Towers into second place, but far more shocking was that Partridge didn't even make the cut for any of his shows. For me, it'd probably be second to Father Ted (all these polls take a liberal interpretation of "British", often featuring Mrs Brown too).


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 28, 2017)

stavros said:


> (all these polls take a liberal interpretation of "British", *often featuring Mrs Brown too*).


A liberal interpretation of best too  

I saw the doc last night. Seen most of it before, as you say, but it was still an interesting watch.  It’s made me want to watch Alpha Papa again, I wasn’t much of a fan of it first time.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 28, 2017)

Give 


neonwilderness said:


> A liberal interpretation of best too
> 
> I saw the doc last night. Seen most of it before, as you say, but it was still an interesting watch.  It’s made me want to watch Alpha Papa again, I wasn’t much of a fan of it first time.



Give it another go. It's true Partridge even though it doesn't have the Patrick Marber anarchic streak


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 28, 2017)

stavros said:


> ... (all these polls take a liberal interpretation of "British", often featuring Mrs Brown too).


So a liberal interpretation of comedy, too.


----------



## Supine (Dec 28, 2017)

New partridge next year. I'll be packing my big plate for that


----------



## Supine (Dec 28, 2017)

neonwilderness said:


> A liberal interpretation of best too
> 
> I saw the doc last night. Seen most of it before, as you say, but it was still an interesting watch.  It’s made me want to watch Alpha Papa again, I wasn’t much of a fan of it first time.



It's on TV tonight. Get stuck in


----------



## xenon (Dec 28, 2017)

There are a couple of audiobooks.  I am going to listen to I Partridge again. The sports correspondence Partridge sounds like Alan Biggs off five live.


----------



## xenon (Dec 28, 2017)

The film was okay but a bit too ridiculous.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 28, 2017)

neonwilderness said:


> A liberal interpretation of best too
> 
> I saw the doc last night. Seen most of it before, as you say, but it was still an interesting watch.  It’s made me want to watch Alpha Papa again, I wasn’t much of a fan of it first time.


Yeah me neither, but my daughter (10) was pissing herself over all the papa alpha clips, and she has asked to watch it. I can't remember if it's appropriate for minors.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 29, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yeah me neither, but my daughter (10) was pissing herself over all the papa alpha clips, and she has asked to watch it. I can't remember if it's appropriate for minors.


It's a 15.



Spoiler: reasons for rating



There are several uses of strong language ('f**k'), alongside milder terms including 'twat', 'whores', 'shit', 'bastard', 'dick', 'arse', 'sod', 'sluts', 'balls' and 'hell'. There are some scenes in which discriminatory language is used. In one scene, a drunken woman remarks that she looks like a "Chinky". In other scenes, Alan and his colleagues make mocking references to other races or religions. However, the men are presented as insensitive and socially inept, so these comments are not condoned or endorsed by the film.

Infrequent scenes of violence occur within a clearly comic context, and there are some visual and verbal references to sex and drugs. The film also contains male nudity when Alan's trousers are torn off as he tries to climb through a window.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 29, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> It's a 15.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, in five years then. Though I guess she ha already seen the male nudity (but she thought that was the funniest bit).


----------



## stavros (Dec 29, 2017)

I thought it was interesting that Iannucci in hindsight thought series 2 of IAP should've stayed in the Travel Tavern, as I always liked its transition to the caravan.


----------



## elbows (Feb 12, 2018)

Wahey....

New Alan Partridge series revealed



> This Time with Alan Partridge sees him stand in as the co-host of an evening programme that has more than a few similarities to the BBC's The One Show.
> 
> It's described as a "heady mix" of consumer affairs, news, "highbrow interviews and lightweight froth".





> As with The One Show, which sees a male and female host on the sofa discussing the stories of the day, Partridge will be joined by co-presenter Jennie Gresham. She's played by Susannah Fielding, who's appeared in Black Mirror, The Great Indoors, The C Word and Doctor Who.
> 
> Tim Key reprises the role he played in Alan Partridge: Alpha Papa - although this time, instead of being Sidekick Simon he's billed as Simon Denton.


----------



## RainbowTown (Feb 12, 2018)

*The One Show*  -  possibly the most mundane, pointless and random programme on televison. Beige TV supreme. Ripe, then, for The Partridge Parody. Hope Coogan's piss-take kills the original off. Stone dead.


----------



## mod (Feb 12, 2018)

Alan quiz. I scored 9 out of 10. 

Alan Partridge quiz: Let battle commence!


----------



## ska invita (Feb 12, 2018)

mod said:


> Alan quiz. I scored 9 out of 10.
> 
> Alan Partridge quiz: Let battle commence!


8


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 12, 2018)

5/10  , must go back and rewatch


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 12, 2018)

Jurassic Park!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Feb 12, 2018)

9-in plate


----------



## stavros (Feb 12, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> 5/10  , must go back and rewatch



Stop getting Partridge wrong!

I got 9, for what it's worth.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 12, 2018)

9 for me, too, though I'm quite disappointed in the score.


----------



## stavros (Feb 12, 2018)

Does anyone else sense a Partridge marathon prior to the new show's transmission? It'll need to be tightly scheduled mind.


----------



## stavros (Dec 15, 2018)

Hmm, this obviously didn't surface this year.


----------



## stavros (Dec 24, 2018)

In the absence of a new series, I watched Knowing Me Knowing Yule last night. Still very, very funny.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2018)

stavros said:


> Hmm, this obviously didn't surface this year.


Early 2019!


----------



## moochedit (Jan 22, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Early 2019!



Out in Febuary apparently but exact date not announced yet.


----------



## moochedit (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## moochedit (Feb 8, 2019)

Kiss my face!


----------



## Argonia (Feb 8, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Out in Febuary apparently but exact date not announced yet.



Can't fucking wait


----------



## moochedit (Feb 8, 2019)

Their sex swappers Lynn!


----------



## moochedit (Feb 8, 2019)

Have you never had a cuppa beanz?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2019)

What a funny story


----------



## souljacker (Feb 8, 2019)

I have an Alan Partridge app on my phone. You can get it to spout various Alan-isms. I particularly like 'Ya big girl's bras'.


----------



## stavros (Feb 8, 2019)

I just did the quiz again, and got 9 again. My failure was not knowing how old Michael was when he joined the army. I guessed at eighteen, simply because it sounded better than seventeen in his voice.


----------



## Argonia (Feb 11, 2019)

Does anyone know why the BBC haven't put out a date for this to start yet? We're a third of the way through February so we're running out of time if it's going to be this month. Want to see it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 11, 2019)

My wife and I are always doing Alan isms at each other. It's a sort of default Netflix option when we can't be arsed to get into a serious film.


----------



## elbows (Feb 11, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Does anyone know why the BBC haven't put out a date for this to start yet? We're a third of the way through February so we're running out of time if it's going to be this month. Want to see it.



I wont be surprised if the first episode just squeezes into February, with most of them happening in March. But I am just guessing.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 11, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Does anyone know why the BBC haven't put out a date for this to start yet?


They're still negotiating the second series.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 11, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> They're still negotiating the second series.


And dotting the i's on the conetract.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 11, 2019)

alan partridge would make a better brexit negotiator than the shower of shit we've seen the last 2.5 years. and he's a fictional character.


----------



## elbows (Feb 11, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> alan partridge would make a better brexit negotiator than the shower of shit we've seen the last 2.5 years. and he's a fictional character.



David Camerons famous negotiating technique of 'not going for a piss and then becoming desperate, adding a sense of urgency to proceedings' strikes me as something Partridge might try.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 11, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> alan partridge would make a better brexit negotiator than the shower of shit we've seen the last 2.5 years. and he's a fictional character.


----------



## moochedit (Feb 11, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Does anyone know why the BBC haven't put out a date for this to start yet? We're a third of the way through February so we're running out of time if it's going to be this month. Want to see it.



Yep the beeb are being as annoying with partridge as HBO is with Game of Thrones (although at least we have a date for GOT now). 

I've seen Feb mentioned in articles but no exact date yet


----------



## Argonia (Feb 11, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Yep the beeb are being as annoying with partridge as HBO is with Game of Thrones (although at least we have a date for GOT now).
> 
> I've seen Feb mentioned in articles but no exact date yet



Let's just hope Phil and the Queen don't die, there'll be wall to wall mawkish coverage and Partridge shunted off into the horizon.


----------



## moochedit (Feb 11, 2019)

moochedit said:


> I've seen Feb mentioned in articles but no exact date yet


 
It is disconcertingly vague.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 11, 2019)

Saw the trailer on bbc1 earlier, just saying Coming Soon


----------



## stavros (Feb 11, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Let's just hope Phil and the Queen don't die, there'll be wall to wall mawkish coverage and Partridge shunted off into the horizon.



Or Alan's given the chance to commentate on the funeral. Alongside Bill Oddie.


----------



## moochedit (Feb 11, 2019)

stavros said:


> Or Alan's given the chance to commentate on the funeral. Alongside Bill Oddie.



He'd be perfect for the job


----------



## D'wards (Feb 12, 2019)

You're welcome


----------



## Santino (Feb 13, 2019)

Monday 25th Feb apparently.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 13, 2019)

Yep  


> The new six-part comedy starts on BBC1 on *Monday 25th February at 9:30pm.*



This Time with Alan Partridge - When is the new show on TV, what's it about and who's in the cast?


----------



## moochedit (Feb 13, 2019)

Yep was about to say the same.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 13, 2019)

D'wards said:


> You're welcome



cheers , I listened to all of Nomad while losing at Dungeon Crawl. Good stuff

'Yewtree had operated like a night of the long knives among entertainment stars'


----------



## D'wards (Feb 13, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> cheers , I listened to all of Nomad while losing at Dungeon Crawl. Good stuff
> 
> 'Yewtree had operated like a night of the long knives among entertainment stars'


These books are hilarious


----------



## stavros (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm glad Lynn's in it. I had feared she might be forgotten about, because her life is literally not worth insuring.


----------



## moochedit (Feb 13, 2019)

stavros said:


> I'm glad Lynn's in it. I had feared she might be forgotten about, because her life is literally not worth insuring.



Is Michael in it?


----------



## ska invita (Feb 13, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Is Michael in it?


Yes, i think
The actor is


----------



## ska invita (Feb 13, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Yes, i think
> The actor is


Actually looked it up and he's not coming up now, Google showed the cast of I'm Alan by mistake
(When i looked last week)


----------



## moochedit (Feb 13, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Actually looked it up and he's not coming up now, Google showed the cast of I'm Alan by mistake


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 13, 2019)

D'wards said:


> You're welcome



Jesus.  I’m in the middle of a 16 hr Dorothy Parker biog.  I nearly got sucked in!


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 13, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Is Michael in it?


The book Nomad describes him dying in the events at the end of Alpha Papa, but I don't recall this


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 13, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> The book Nomad describes him dying in the events at the end of Alpha Papa, but I don't recall this


It ended with him on a pier with a seagull taking his spirit away  he thought he was dying, but he wasn't.


----------



## Wookey (Feb 13, 2019)

Ah-ha! Cannot WAIT for this, I piss at Partridge. Just listened to I, Partridge, We Need To Talk About Alan - for the third time. It is _sublimely_ funny, in a way that makes you giggle like a loon on public transport.


----------



## elbows (Feb 13, 2019)

Regarding Michael...

https://inews.co.uk/culture/television/alan-partridge-simon-greenall/



> The film’s credits told viewers that the search for Michael was “called off after 45 minutes”, and in Partridge’s latest book – 2016’s Nomad – it was revealed that Michael was in fact dead. That’s something Greenall is “fine” with, saying “Michael died doing something he loved – ‘summat daft’. “A lightbulb burns brightest just before it goes out forever.” With Partridge returning as the ‘voice of Brexit‘ in a new BBC series next year, fans could be hoping for a re-writing of Partridge lore, and a return from Michael. But Greenall says we shouldn’t hold our breaths, saying that Partridge as a character “has moved on”.



I think it was Alans radio sidekick Simon that was said to be in the new series, back when it was first announced.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 13, 2019)

Wookey said:


> Ah-ha! Cannot WAIT for this, I piss at Partridge. Just listened to I, Partridge, We Need To Talk About Alan - for the third time. It is _sublimely_ funny, in a way that makes you giggle like a loon on public transport.


I was listening to it walking through the woods the other week, and a bit where he talked about the family he went to stay with when his mum and dad were on holiday done me.
He said the dad was an asthmatic, but what he lacked in breathing quietly he more than made up for in parental responsibility.
I laughed out loud just as I was passing a couple.
Another bit about exhuming and duffing up his dad's corpse had a similar effect too.


----------



## Wookey (Feb 13, 2019)

D'wards said:


> I was listening to it walking through the woods the other week, and a bit where he talked about the family he went to stay with when his mum and dad were on holiday done me.
> He said the dad was an asthmatic, but what he lacked in breathing quietly he more than made up for in parental responsibility.
> I laughed out loud just as I was passing a couple.
> Another bit about exhuming and duffing up his dad's corpse had a similar effect too.



I remember both bits!! 

I've had issues with Steve Coogan in the past, back when he was a lady-lovin' drunkard, but I cannot take away from the fact he is scarily close to comedy genius.

"I bade farewell to the Linton Travel Tavern in the only way I knew. By taking my luggage to the car, and paying my outstanding balance...with a credit card."


----------



## moochedit (Feb 14, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> The book Nomad describes him dying in the events at the end of Alpha Papa, but I don't recall this


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 14, 2019)

Happy Valentines day everyone


----------



## stavros (Feb 16, 2019)

rubbershoes said:


> View attachment 161777 Happy Valentines day everyone



"Sophie?! God no! I'm old enough to be her father. Well, older brother at least. Either way, it's incest."


----------



## stavros (Feb 19, 2019)

On MOTD last night, at half time, Lineker paid tribute to the sports presenter he tries to model himself on.


----------



## moochedit (Feb 19, 2019)

An interview with the man himself..

And now for a chat with Alan Partridge about his comeback on This Time

6 days to go. Why is time moving so slowly?


----------



## stavros (Feb 21, 2019)

moochedit said:


> 6 days to go. Why is time moving so slowly?



How to fill time:


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 24, 2019)

Tomorrow baby!


----------



## MBV (Feb 24, 2019)

Dan?


----------



## Santino (Feb 24, 2019)

Dan!


----------



## D'wards (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## ska invita (Feb 24, 2019)

The39thStep said:


>



Love that, haven't heard that before, is there more radio stuff out there?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Love that, haven't heard that before, is there more radio stuff out there?


the whole lot is on youtube


----------



## D'wards (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## ska invita (Feb 24, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> the whole lot is on youtube


What do I search for?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2019)

ska invita said:


> What do I search for?


On The Hour - 2 Radio 4 series were broadcast before it was adapted for tv as The Day Today


----------



## tommers (Feb 24, 2019)

There were also radio versions of knowing me, knowing you before it was on the telly.

What a man does in the privacy of his own attic. Etc.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 24, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> On The Hour - 2 Radio 4 series were broadcast before it was adapted for tv as The Day Today


Thanks
Looks like this


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Thanks
> Looks like this



that's just a compilation. all episodes are up. here's the first:


----------



## ska invita (Feb 24, 2019)

i know its a sacrilege but i dont really like day today or brass eye


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2019)

ska invita said:


> i know its a sacrilege but i dont really like day today or brass eye


you won't like On The Hour then


----------



## moochedit (Feb 24, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Tomorrow baby!


Oh yeah


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 25, 2019)

Today! is the Day!


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 25, 2019)

Alan just emailed all 20,000 BBC staff with this...


----------



## mauvais (Feb 25, 2019)

Indeed.


----------



## moochedit (Feb 25, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> Today! is the Day!



TV event of the year.


----------



## stavros (Feb 25, 2019)

I hope everyone has their pints of Director's Bitter ready.


----------



## Santino (Feb 25, 2019)

COOK PASS BABTRIDGE


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 25, 2019)

stavros said:


> I hope everyone has their pints of Director's Bitter ready.


I might crack open a bottle of Sunny Delight.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 25, 2019)

A pipe of Pringles will suffice


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 25, 2019)

Santino said:


> COOK PASS BABTRIDGE


That's one of my favourite things ever


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Feb 25, 2019)

I have some Babybels, but I should probably save those...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 25, 2019)

Smelly Alan Fartridge!!!!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 25, 2019)

Dillinger4 said:


> Smelly Alan Fartridge!!!!


Hello stranger!


----------



## elbows (Feb 25, 2019)

Oh I just looked at it on the BBC online programme guide and the description and cast list of the first two episodes does give a couple of things away. Even if episode 1 fails to set my world on fire then episode two sounds like it has plenty of opportunities for Alan to be at his cringeworthy best.

BBC One - This Time with Alan Partridge - Episode guide


----------



## moochedit (Feb 25, 2019)

Alans out of office message if you send him an email   not tried this yet 

This is what happens if you send Alan Partridge an email on his BBC address


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 25, 2019)

elbows said:


> Oh I just looked at it on the BBC online programme guide and the description and cast list of the first two episodes does give a couple of things away. Even if episode 1 fails to set my world on fire then episode two sounds like it has plenty of opportunities for Alan to be at his cringeworthy best.
> 
> BBC One - This Time with Alan Partridge - Episode guide


Tim Key in the credits as well


----------



## moochedit (Feb 25, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Alans out of office message if you send him an email   not tried this yet
> 
> This is what happens if you send Alan Partridge an email on his BBC address



Tried it and it works 

alan.partridge-bbc@bbc.co.uk if you want to try it


----------



## mauvais (Feb 25, 2019)

He's in the HR system too.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 25, 2019)

10% more Foxton


----------



## elbows (Feb 25, 2019)

Oh its fucking perfect. Almost amazing its taken so long for him to be placed into this scenario.


----------



## chilango (Feb 25, 2019)

Chinaman Square


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 25, 2019)

chilango said:


> Chinaman Square


Missed that. 

There were a couple of misfires, but overall it went pretty well I thought. Wonder if they'll be able to sustain any over-arching plot lines or if it'll just be a series of standalone gags.


----------



## elbows (Feb 25, 2019)

I hope it doesnt take someone too long to make a compilation video of all the moments where he was just making stupid presenter faces at the camera.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 25, 2019)

"Alice Clunt"


----------



## elbows (Feb 25, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> There were a couple of misfires, but overall it went pretty well I thought. Wonder if they'll be able to sustain any over-arching plot lines or if it'll just be a series of standalone gags.



Since its premise is so packed full of deliberate misfires I think my brain got too overloaded to process anything I thought was an actual misfire of the comedy.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 25, 2019)

Lovely stuff


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 25, 2019)

I thought this was just brilliant 

Best thing he's done since second series of IAP

Properly lolling watching it


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 25, 2019)

Felt a bit tryhard but it was okay. I prefer the days of him hanging around in the BP garage and living in a travel tavern.


----------



## elbows (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## 8ball (Feb 25, 2019)

Watching on a delay, taking a while to get back into the cringe factor.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 25, 2019)

He was more Richard Madeley than ever, obviously the setting adds to that. 

Favourite bit was the handwashing demo.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## moochedit (Feb 25, 2019)

Maybe it's time to have a fresh look at shell.


----------



## Wookey (Feb 25, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> "Alice Clunt"



I had to pause playback, such was the attack of laughter I got from that!


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 25, 2019)

Wookey said:


> I had to pause playback, such was the attack of laughter I got from that!



It's an old Diana Dors-related joke, but absolutely perfectly deployed here.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 25, 2019)

Wookey said:


> I had to pause playback, such was the attack of laughter I got from that!



Yeah, I had to pause a few times.


----------



## Griff (Feb 25, 2019)

I do miss his time at the Norwich Travelodge with all the staff there and his time in the mobile home with his Eastern European girlfriend. 

"Stop getting Bond wrong!"

It was OK but nowhere near peak Partridge.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 25, 2019)

Griff said:


> It was OK but nowhere near peak Partridge.


I thought the same. Couple of giggles, but not in the same league as his travelodge days.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 26, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> I thought the same. Couple of giggles, but not in the same league as his travelodge days.



To be fair, it took me a while for me
to warm to his Travelodge escapades after Knowing Me, Knowing You.

So am willing to give it a chance.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 26, 2019)

Griff said:


> I do miss his time at the Norwich Travelodge with all the staff there and his time in the mobile home with his Eastern European girlfriend.
> 
> "Stop getting Bond wrong!"
> 
> It was OK but nowhere near peak Partridge.


I think these are different shows - those two series are pure sitcom, with live laughter on top

This series is very much in the spoof-reality format and is closer to Mid Morning Matters as a result


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 26, 2019)

8ball said:


> To be fair, it took me a while for me
> to warm to his Travelodge escapades after Knowing Me, Knowing You.
> 
> So am willing to give it a chance.


Ive not written it off. Jenny stealing his jokes and Lynne becoming protective of him stole the show for me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 26, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Ive not written it off. Jenny stealing his jokes and Lynne becoming protective of him stole the show for me.


'the slag from the bible'


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 26, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> 'the slag from the bible'


Yep .


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 26, 2019)

Strangely it was Lynne who stole the show for me too. 

I think it was not brilliant but we expect a lot - maybe too much. I'll give it chance to bed in.


----------



## rekil (Feb 26, 2019)

Toilet gags? _We're better than that._ The hand fetish has legs.

12:46


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 26, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Strangely it was Lynne who stole the show for me too.


The camera work when Lynne was on set was so over-the-top I thought maybe they'd switched actresses and were trying to cover it up.


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 26, 2019)

An overwhelming sense of Gary Numan.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 26, 2019)

Just watched it and it didn't disappoint. Cringed and laughed in probably equal measure.

The hand washing nursery rhyme was probably my favourite


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 26, 2019)

The thing with AP is it packs a very funny punch on first viewing but just gets better with every viewing. The travellodge and caravan series got better with each viewing and i think this will too

I found things like the dry mouth teeth licking that carries on for quite a while so good. Just proper partridge


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 26, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> The camera work when Lynne was on set was so over-the-top I thought maybe they'd switched actresses and were trying to cover it up.


In what way was it over the top?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 26, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> In what way was it over the top?


Just the amount of zoom/focus/aiming going on. I get that they were going for a "studio rearranges itself during a VT segment" thing, but it was a bit too much.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 27, 2019)

I really enjoyed that. Loved the bits when his guests were contradicting him.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 27, 2019)

I liked the bit where he was walking up the stairs to meet the Hacktivist but finished his intro too early so had a few awkward seconds of walking before he reached him.

Little touches like that make it


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 27, 2019)

D'wards said:


> I liked the bit where he was walking up the stairs to meet the Hacktivist but finished his intro too early so had a few awkward seconds of walking before he reached him.
> 
> Little touches like that make it


Didn't notice that....I'll have to rewatch.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 27, 2019)

This, I think, is peak Partridge


----------



## Argonia (Feb 27, 2019)

Partridge you wanker


----------



## discobastard (Feb 27, 2019)

D'wards said:


> This, I think, is peak Partridge



Agree with you on that. Best thing he’s done I reckon.  

The scene with the lady at the Tesco till and the conveyor belt is the only thing I can remember in recent history that had me genuinely crying with laughter. 

There’s some much good stuff in it (and I noticed some of it has been recycled for the new one in terms of mannerisms).


----------



## stavros (Feb 27, 2019)

In stand alone terms, it didn't hit the expected highs, but I expect some narratives to develop over the coming weeks. Coogan and the Gibbons wouldn't attach Alan's name to any old shit.

On it's own, whilst fairly low-brow, the toilet demo was a highlight, along with the Eamonn Holmes reference.


----------



## Argonia (Feb 27, 2019)

I enjoyed Sidekick Simon's digiwall


----------



## stavros (Feb 27, 2019)

Argonia said:


> I enjoyed Sidekick Simon's digiwall



Really? I thought that was a low point. Again, though, I'll emphasise that it could be part of a longer story arch.

I'm surprised Emily Maitlis did her bit, as it had echoes of stalking.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 27, 2019)

I think I’m an atypical Partridge fan in that I really didn’t like the travel tavern / caravan series. I don’t like out-and-our cringe, but I do like the cleverness with which he’s written: the plausible nature of where his misjudgements about presenting come from.   

My favourite bit of the new episode was the social media wall.  The repeated “no, you can’t swipe from the home page” was dripping - right from the first time - with the strained positivity I recognise from teaching.  

My least favourite was the toilet routine that everyone else seems to love. Because it’s less close to reality.


----------



## 74drew (Feb 27, 2019)

Richard Madeley seems to be making a bit of a morning telly comeback. He must be cringing.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 27, 2019)

People were saying the new show is based on Piers Morgan but he is 100% Madeley


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 27, 2019)

Argonia said:


> I enjoyed Sidekick Simon's digiwall


Me too. I thought it was suitably pitched. 

"No, you've gone back now.. Big blue bird.. Etc " or what ever he said...


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2019)

I could only stand 6 minutes of it. Will have to ease myself in. The only AP I've liked straight away has been the 2 series of I'm Alan Partridge. Took me ages to get all of the others.


----------



## Santino (Feb 27, 2019)

I think I like Mid Morning Matters best because it's just him talking.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 27, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> My favourite bit of the new episode was the social media wall.  The repeated “no, you can’t swipe from the home page” was dripping - right from the first time - with the strained positivity I recognise from teaching.



The thing I didn’t like this time was Sidekick Simon looking like a tit. The whole beauty of his character in mid morning matters was his lightning fast wit, which always outwitted Alan. In This Time his character is reduced to being crap and fucking up the digi wall, which doesn’t fit which his previous role i.e. constantly outsmarting Alan.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 28, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> The thing I didn’t like this time was Sidekick Simon looking like a tit. The whole beauty of his character in mid morning matters was his lightning fast wit, which always outwitted Alan. In This Time his character is reduced to being crap and fucking up the digi wall, which doesn’t fit which his previous role i.e. constantly outsmarting Alan.


I only knew him from the film so not that attached to the character.  But again, for me it would be too obvious to have Partridge completely dim.  Unaware, yes - painfully - but if we are to believe he’s kept his career going to the point of being asked to stand in on the equivalent of The One Show, he can’t be a total, constant, irredeemable idiot.  And being the expert on using that ridiculous,  labyrinthine user interface fits in with that.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 28, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> I only knew him from the film so not that attached to the character.  But again, for me it would be too obvious to have Partridge completely dim.  Unaware, yes - painfully - but if we are to believe he’s kept his career going to the point of being asked to stand in on the equivalent of The One Show, he can’t be a total, constant, irredeemable idiot.  And being the expert on using that ridiculous,  labyrinthine user interface fits in with that.



I get that, but I still hope Tim gets the upper hand as things progress.

I thought that UI was quite intuitive.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 28, 2019)

Bit of real partridging here:


----------



## chilango (Feb 28, 2019)

Well, I've watched it three times now.



Spoiler














The strength is in the facial expressions, the pauses, the footsteps, the hand fetish, the little details of pronunciation and interaction rather than the set pieces.

Imo.


----------



## elbows (Feb 28, 2019)

For some reason I saw this and thought of Alan.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 28, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Bit of real partridging here:


----------



## rekil (Feb 28, 2019)

Quo bit at 3:44 onward.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Feb 28, 2019)

Oh my. He really is quite special.


"Sniff my cheese."


----------



## Argonia (Feb 28, 2019)

Knowing Me, Knowing You - Episode 1 - BBC Sounds


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 28, 2019)

I watched it twice. It is very subtle.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 1, 2019)

Dillinger4 said:


> I watched it twice. It is very subtle.



Me too - I was much more impressed on my second watch....


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 1, 2019)

braindancer said:


> Me too - I was much more impressed on my second watch....



I watched it for the 3rd time last night. Better every viewing.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 2, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Knowing Me, Knowing You - Episode 1 - BBC Sounds



Thanks for this link. I had some of these episodes on cassette when I was about 11. Really enjoyed reliving the experience!


----------



## stavros (Mar 2, 2019)

D'wards said:


> People were saying the new show is based on Piers Morgan but he is 100% Madeley



Isn't he a bit Inverdale too?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 3, 2019)

stavros said:


> Isn't he a bit Inverdale too?



Definitely


----------



## moochedit (Mar 4, 2019)

20 mins to go


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2019)

#johngone


----------



## elbows (Mar 4, 2019)

stavros said:


> Isn't he a bit Inverdale too?



Given Coogans age, and some early memories of my own, I'm pretty sure there is also a dollop of Nick Owen in the character.

Nick Owen as in tv-am sports presenter and then main good morning Britain presenter with Anne Diamond in the 1983-86 timeframe, and then again on the BBC in the 1990's. 

OK, I maybe only remember him because he is still the local BBC news presenter here in the midlands.


----------



## elbows (Mar 4, 2019)

Argh more horrible 1980's TV flashbacks after just a few seconds of that 'Get Away' cheap and nasty travel show that dead John presented.

His colon threw in the towel.


----------



## chilango (Mar 4, 2019)

Excellent ending


----------



## elbows (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm enjoying the fact that most of the other characters in it are wankers that the audience is not encouraged to have any sympathy towards, making Alan the hero when he fucks them over.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2019)

That bloke in the audience getting shoved off the end of the seats


----------



## moochedit (Mar 4, 2019)

The thing about history is that unlike bread in a bakery or love in a marriage, it's never going  to run out!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 4, 2019)

elbows said:


> His colon threw in the towel


----------



## 8ball (Mar 5, 2019)

Recorded it.  Spat out some tea at “have to open the doors, let some air in”.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Fez909 (Mar 5, 2019)

On a similar-ish vibe, Michael Owen is fucking amazing


----------



## 8ball (Mar 5, 2019)

Fez909 said:


>




I saw some fantastic “Best of Richard Madeley” compilations on youtube a while back - imagine they’re still there..


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 5, 2019)

Lovely stuff


----------



## chilango (Mar 5, 2019)

The over the top down jacket was a nice dig.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Mar 5, 2019)

Episode 2 saved This Time. Episode 1 didn't sit right with me. It was forced. I get the whole 'awkward' vibe of the format this time out, and I've always enjoyed the cringe/laugh stuff with Babtridge, but found Ep.1 was just cringe without the laughs. But last night, fuck my life, it was on the money. The ending was mint. The shuttlecock said it all. And his history shtick was just class. I hope it keeps the level now. It's all (and always) about Alan.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 5, 2019)

Yep, episode two was much better. Sam Chatwin and Alan trying to outrival each other was great 

I might watch it again tonight.


----------



## elbows (Mar 5, 2019)

The phrase 'to get an idea of just how many of you he touched' gains additional meaning upon a second viewing.

Now then, have we talked about Alans tooth lapel badge?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 5, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> Yep, episode two was much better. Sam Chatwin and Alan trying to outrival each other was great
> 
> I might watch it again tonight.


Definately, I felt a bit deflated last week but last night's was excellent. The live grieving wall


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 5, 2019)

Infidel Castro said:


> And his history shtick was just class.


gave me a big laugh, the shit. Reminded me of the bit where he meets the minor aristo in Scissored Isle


----------



## moochedit (Mar 5, 2019)

Another partridge series being made 

Another Alan Partridge BBC show is in the works


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 5, 2019)

The finale was at his best - unexpectedly, and gleefully triumphing over an adversary. Shades of 'read the small print in your conetract'


----------



## chilango (Mar 6, 2019)

The practicing of "y'know..." In the opening moments  ...which he then uses twice in his "off the cuff" bit.


----------



## chilango (Mar 6, 2019)

The tweets in the background 

Really does reward repeated viewing.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 6, 2019)

It reallyr eally does reward repeated viewing. I've watched episode 2 three times now, and it gets funnier every time. I laughed out loud watching it on the train yesterday. At the whole bit with the medieval reenactment. There are things you don't notice on the first or even second watch. It is subtle things like facial reactions, or little details like the guy who attacks Alan in the medieval re enactment is running towards Alan in the background the entire time he is walking through the camp. So many subtle small details that are so fucking funny.


----------



## Spod (Mar 6, 2019)

Its 'alright' but not vintage Partridge. Scissored Ilse might be my favourite ever.


----------



## stavros (Mar 6, 2019)

I think my favourite bit was someone saying that "John will be turning in his grave", to which Alan responded, "He's still at the morgue".

I was thinking, to compare it to KMKY shows the evolution of British comedy since then. This Time and its differences to its predecessor very much shows that things like The Office, Curb, The Royale Family and even Peep Show have happened since.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm finding it too heavy on the realism and not silly enough....the overall feeling its gives me is nervousness and cringe.
By shooting it in that realistic, real-time live format fashion it feels too tense, and whereas if he was pissing about on Knowing Me you knew it was a spoof, here its played as if its really happening. Thats fine on Midmorning Matters as its only local radio, but this all feels too high stakes. I think rewatching an episode defuses some of the tension though.

I hope he doesn't get a second series and goes back to radio or at least a less prime time, high stakes slot (like Scissored Isle). History channel or challenge tv or what not. Ultimately he's a born DJ I think


----------



## chilango (Mar 6, 2019)

On second viewing I though this week's (e2) was one of best things he's done outside of IAP


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 6, 2019)

ska invita said:


> I'm finding it too heavy on the realism and not silly enough....the overall feeling its gives me is nervousness and cringe.
> By shooting it in that realistic, real-time live format fashion it feels too tense, and whereas if he was pissing about on Knowing Me you knew it was a spoof, here its played as if its really happening. Thats fine on Midmorning Matters as its only local radio, but this all feels too high stakes. I think rewatching an episode defuses some of the tension though.
> 
> I hope he doesn't get a second series and goes back to radio or at least a less prime time, high stakes slot (like Scissored Isle). History channel or challenge tv or what not. Ultimately he's a born DJ I think


I can barely watch it.  Yes I know Alan Is All About Alan, but it's difficult sometimes. I had to watch this week's episode in three parts.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 6, 2019)

chilango said:


> The tweets in the background
> 
> Really does reward repeated viewing.


He will be sadly mist


----------



## chilango (Mar 6, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> He will be sadly mist



Did you see the vegan one?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 6, 2019)

chilango said:


> Did you see the vegan one?


No?...


----------



## chilango (Mar 6, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> No?...



Watch again and keep an eye out for it.  It's a good one.


----------



## chilango (Mar 6, 2019)

chilango said:


> Watch again and keep an eye out for it.  It's a good one.



Someone had copied it onto Twitter...




Spoiler: Vegan Tweet


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 6, 2019)

chilango said:


> Someone had copied it onto Twitter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 6, 2019)

elbows said:


> Now then, have we talked about Alans tooth lapel badge?


Piece from the guardian.....
I ask him what his lapel badge means. It’s a small, white tooth; a molar, with a cartoon face drawn on it. It represents a shadowy showbiz organisation not unlike the Freemasons that “looks after” its members while doing philanthropic works. It may never get a mention in the script, he says. But it’s all been worked out and is authentic to the character.


----------



## elbows (Mar 6, 2019)

elbows said:


> Given Coogans age, and some early memories of my own, I'm pretty sure there is also a dollop of Nick Owen in the character.
> 
> Nick Owen as in tv-am sports presenter and then main good morning Britain presenter with Anne Diamond in the 1983-86 timeframe, and then again on the BBC in the 1990's.
> 
> OK, I maybe only remember him because he is still the local BBC news presenter here in the midlands.



Well it didnt take long after I said that for this to happen.....


----------



## stavros (Mar 11, 2019)

Vegetarianism and corporal punishment are under discussion tonight.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 11, 2019)

An infected spinal column in a bap!


----------



## elbows (Mar 11, 2019)

Tickled pink at the new opening titles


----------



## D'wards (Mar 11, 2019)

Wasnt blown away by first two partridges but thought tonight's was hilarious


----------



## binka (Mar 11, 2019)

Ok so it's not as good as old partridge but it's still better than anything else on TV now. Alan's iPad pictures, fat black cripple, that ridiculous bloke from Sunderland again


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 11, 2019)

The school scenes had us hysterical.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 11, 2019)

Again I think it’ll need multiple viewings to appreciate everything. 



binka said:


> Alan's iPad pictures


Did you spot Michael?


----------



## stavros (Mar 13, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> Did you spot Michael?



I did, during his stint in the BP garage, I think. Could the great man make a come-back from the (presumed) dead?

"I were like using me skills what I learnt in th'army like."


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 13, 2019)

Just catching up with E02, and it's a blinder:
"there's compelling evidence that low wages actually increases productivity. As Kirsty Allsop says, 'a well-fed dog is a slow dog'"


----------



## 8ball (Mar 13, 2019)

Yeah, I’m really warming to it now I’ve got the rhythm of it.


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 13, 2019)

The crudely photoshopped adult-Alan-on childs-head was just incredible


----------



## Idaho (Mar 13, 2019)

The peasants revolt Alan battle sequence was peak Alan.


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 13, 2019)

Idaho said:


> The peasants revolt Alan battle sequence was peak Alan.


His look of transcendent pleasure as he plunged the sword into a peasant's guts needed to be seen to be believed


----------



## ska invita (Mar 14, 2019)

The older Steve gets the more convincing an Alan he does, as their ages match up...should be some great years ahead


----------



## stavros (Mar 15, 2019)

ska invita said:


> The older Steve gets the more convincing an Alan he does, as their ages match up...should be some great years ahead



So is Alan ageing at a slower rate than everyone else? Or will he forever be middle-aged sports casual?


----------



## ska invita (Mar 15, 2019)

stavros said:


> So is Alan ageing at a slower rate than everyone else? Or will he forever be middle-aged sports casual?


I think hes starting to age a little - definitley feels a bit older and wiser D) in this latest series...I reckon Alan and Steves ages are syncing up


----------



## rekil (Mar 15, 2019)

This telly chef whatever his name is. More Partridge than Partridge himself. 



Spoiler


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 15, 2019)

copliker said:


> This telly chef whatever his name is. More Partridge than Partridge himself.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Rick stein, what a tool .


----------



## Idaho (Mar 15, 2019)

stavros said:


> So is Alan ageing at a slower rate than everyone else? Or will he forever be middle-aged sports casual?


It's the fundamental issue of character comedy. I saw Graham fellows live the other month and he talked about being older than John shuttleworth.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 15, 2019)

Partridge was just on  Comic Relief and was hilarious


----------



## binka (Mar 16, 2019)

stavros said:


> So is Alan ageing at a slower rate than everyone else? Or will he forever be middle-aged sports casual?


Well Alan was at the Linton Travel Tavern in 1997 when his son Fernando was 20 years old but this week we found out he was at school in the 70s so I'm not sure the dates really add up any more


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 16, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Partridge was just on  Comic Relief and was hilarious


----------



## moochedit (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## chilango (Mar 18, 2019)

Oh! the Alan lookalike taking over the closing credits  Superb.


----------



## elbows (Mar 18, 2019)

This is your life.

Come on Eileen.

Oh my god that was like an advert for the IRA.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 18, 2019)

Fucking loved that episode. The Irish lookalike breaking to Republican songs is vintage Partridge.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 18, 2019)

The delayed reaction interview was brilliantly done.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 18, 2019)

Unlike my ex-wife who has no heart at all

Really horrible woman


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 18, 2019)

Sorry for the wind and the racism . 
Its getting better every week.


----------



## rekil (Mar 19, 2019)

I didn't realise Coogan was in Moone Boy. 



Spoiler


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 19, 2019)

binka said:


> Well Alan was at the Linton Travel Tavern in 1997 when his son Fernando was 20 years old but this week we found out he was at school in the 70s so I'm not sure the dates really add up any more


Well, he got married in 1976 or 77 - hence being an extra on Jesus of Nazareth, which was released in 77.  This would absolutely make Fernando 20 in 97. And we can assume he’s in his early-mid sixties now, having been in his early forties when “knowing me...” was broadcast.  

It all tallies.


----------



## chilango (Mar 19, 2019)

*Date of Birth*
April 2, 1955 (age 63)

I think_ I, .Partridge_ covers the chronology


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 19, 2019)

I like to think of Alan as beyond age. Like Richard Madeley.


----------



## tommers (Mar 19, 2019)

He's eternally in his forties.

Sonia is 30 in the second series. "10 years younger, back of the net!"

Actually "I'm 47, shes 33, 14 years younger, back of the net!"

Edit: and that was in 2002 so yeah, all matches up.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 19, 2019)

I missed the start last night, so I’m rewatching it now. 

That bit with the dog petition and someone shouting aha in the background


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2019)

Binge watched 3 a few days ago , he still has it


----------



## UrbaneFox (Mar 19, 2019)

007 fecking bollocks, this is more AP brilliance. He has a shiny new chestnut hairpiece, and pitched brilliantly to Monty Don.
The IRA singalong was perfect.
I just watched last nights, so am in near heaven.


----------



## Saffy (Mar 19, 2019)

I watched it tonight as it's one of those programmes we have to watch all together. 

My son was in stitches over the CPR being done to 'Another one bites the day'.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 19, 2019)

Saffy said:


> I watched it tonight as it's one of those programmes we have to watch all together.
> 
> My son was in stitches over the CPR being done to 'Another one bites the day'.


COME ON EILEEN!!


----------



## UrbaneFox (Mar 19, 2019)

Saffy said:


> I watched it tonight as it's one of those programmes we have to watch all together.
> 
> My son was in stitches over the CPR being done to 'Another one bites the day'.


It had very big lips for a St John Ambulance prop
And nipples


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 19, 2019)

I didn’t like the Monty Don bit.  It’s too far from plausible.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 19, 2019)

Did you notice how now Alan has settled into the job he has got a lot more cocky.
"WHERE'S MY FUCKING WATER"


----------



## rekil (Mar 19, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> I didn’t like the Monty Don bit.  It’s too far from plausible.


'Power Plant' is all too plausible.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 19, 2019)

copliker said:


> 'Power Plant' is all too plausible.


But that VT making it to air wasn’t.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 20, 2019)

Watched the last episode again last night with Mrs o87, she didn't like it as much as me...

... sometimes I wonder why we're getting married....


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 20, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Watched the last episode again last night with Mrs o87, she didn't like it as much as me...
> 
> ... sometimes I wonder why we're getting married....



Really awful woman.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 20, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> But that VT making it to air wasn’t.



This is the same man who pitched Monkey Tennis.

Also the same man who had a guest die live on air.

It's not as plausible as some of the other pieces, but I think the joke is that Alan is gaining more confidence and influence within the show, and in that reality his ideas, once ridiculous, are now taken seriously because he is the star.


----------



## elbows (Mar 20, 2019)

His co-host totally changed (on screen at least) once he was made permanent host too.

There is loads of stuff that would have been cut away from much sooner in a real live tv production, but that would spoil the fun. Made it funnier that the racist woman on the phone was actually cut.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 20, 2019)

Ok I'm going to out myself here...I don't think it's very good. I've been a huge fan for years. I've laughed and laughed at Partridge in the past. I've been almost incapacitated on a plane watching the Radio Norwich stuff. But this series. Nah. It feels like something I *should* watch. It's not entertaining me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 21, 2019)

Watched it last night. Irish Alan was inspired


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Watched it last night. Irish Alan was inspired


Who the hell is that?


----------



## Poi E (Mar 21, 2019)

I like Alan Partridge, but after a few minutes of the new show I realised that the BBC is just as tired and old-fashioned as Alan. Or is that the joke: Alan has come of age as Britain goes backwards?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Watched it last night. Irish Alan was inspired


Coogan has family in Mayo (where my dad was born ) that Irish fellah was scarily accurate


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 21, 2019)

Poi E said:


> I like Alan Partridge, but after a few minutes of the new show I realised that the BBC is just as tired and old-fashioned as Alan. Or is that the joke: Alan has come of age as Britain goes backwards?



This is Brexit Alan.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 21, 2019)

Anyone researching: when his pitch for Power Plant with Monty Don is on screen, pause your TV and read it


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 21, 2019)

There is a subtle logic to the Monty Don bit in this episode.

In the previous episode in the bit about vegetarianism Alan had a meeting with two businessmen (that wasn't shown) and he mentioned very briefly about him trying to pitch his Alan Partridge branded garden wear, you see a quick flash of him in some dungagrees.

I think he chose Monty Don specifically for this 'sting' because he wants to tap him up to see if Monty Don can be corrupted to promote Alan's garden wear on Gardeners World. He is trying to see if he is corruptible. For Alan it's win win, if he is then Alan wins as his gardening wear is promoted on the BBC, if not then Alan wins because he has Monty Don on camera saying he can be bought albeit for a billion pounds.

Maybe I'm thinking into it too much but if that was true it makes that whole bit a hundred times more funny than it already is.

I'm expecting more along these lines as Alan's sense of self importance grows out of all proportion and he destroys everything through his own hubris.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 21, 2019)

Next week is about the #metoo movement


----------



## sojourner (Mar 21, 2019)

marty21 said:


> Coogan has family in Mayo (where my dad was born ) that Irish fellah was scarily accurate


We thought that marty21 !  He has to have family there or spent a lot of time there cos the accent was bang on!  

Anyway, been loving this series and spent the last episode laughing our fucking heads off, absolutely brilliant


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 21, 2019)

There was a great line in there where he was talking about doing regular first aid practice, along the lines of “make it a monthly thing, like asking your cleaner about her chemo” [emoji23]


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2019)

sojourner said:


> We thought that marty21 !  He has to have family there or spent a lot of time there cos the accent was bang on!
> 
> Anyway, been loving this series and spent the last episode laughing our fucking heads off, absolutely brilliant


Years ago I had  drink with a cousin of mine , who's from Mayo , in a pub in Wood Green , there was a bloke he knew (also from Mayo) who worked in London , I didnt understand him at all (and I'm used to the Mayo accent ) the only phrase I understood was 'Romanian cunts '


----------



## UrbaneFox (Mar 22, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> Well, he got married in 1976 or 77 - hence being an extra on Jesus of Nazareth, which was released in 77.



He was on honeymoon in Tunisia, so spent the week working as an extra. "Free Barabbas!"


----------



## Dandred (Mar 22, 2019)

Every episode just gets better and better the more you watch them


----------



## chilango (Mar 22, 2019)

Dillinger4 said:


> Anyone researching: when his pitch for Power Plant with Monty Don is on screen, pause your TV and read it



Oh yes  "titmarshification" getting the red underline from the spellchecker....


----------



## Maggot (Mar 22, 2019)

Dillinger4 said:


> Anyone researching: when his pitch for Power Plant with Monty Don is on screen, pause your TV and read it


Anyone got a screenshot of this?


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## rekil (Mar 22, 2019)

Dillinger4 said:


> There is a subtle logic to the Monty Don bit in this episode.
> 
> In the previous episode in the bit about vegetarianism Alan had a meeting with two businessmen (that wasn't shown) and he mentioned very briefly about him trying to pitch his Alan Partridge branded garden wear, you see a quick flash of him in some dungagrees.
> 
> ...


There was a couple behind Monty Don in the hotel who could turn out to be significant unless it was just a throwaway sight gag.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 23, 2019)

Just saw it, best in series so far imo. The come on Eileen bit killed me.


----------



## Patteran (Mar 23, 2019)

Wolfe Tones enjoying the gag.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 23, 2019)

Just shared this on Facebook, I'm probably about to lose entire Northern Irish family.

OH WELL!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 25, 2019)

I was only half watching tonight, so I’ll have to watch it properly tomorrow. But those lips at the end


----------



## xenon (Mar 25, 2019)

Tonight‘s was the funniest so far.


----------



## xenon (Mar 26, 2019)

The little things to. Spoonerisms. Where he gets a word wrong.  And the bit in the library,  with the shelves.   Idiotic but it’s the sort of thing I can imagine doing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2019)

xenon said:


> The little things to. Spoonerisms. Where he gets a word wrong.  And the bit in the library,  with the shelves.   Idiotic but it’s the sort of thing I can imagine doing.


cantily skad lol


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 26, 2019)

Oh christ, the lips . 
I don't want a haircut like a cross between Margaret thatcher and a brown cloud. Excellent.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Mar 26, 2019)

I rewatched the ending three times. I was creased. And the lady boy moment.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Mar 26, 2019)

I loved the slight edit they had made to the opening credits.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 26, 2019)

I thought it was on Wednesdays.  Did I miss one last night?

The kabbess was really disappointed by episode 1 but now can’t wair for the next one.  She woke up in the middle of the night laughing the other day having apparently remembered Irish Alan in her dream.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 26, 2019)

It has got better as the series has progressed. It still feels a bit try hard in places. The first episode was definitely the weakest so far.

My favourite bit  is the pure hatred between Ruth the reporter and Alan, where she contradicts him at every turn and agrees with Jennie always. Last night was gold.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 26, 2019)

The library segment where he gets off on being crushed - i was in hysterics


----------



## souljacker (Mar 26, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> It has got better as the series has progressed. It still feels a bit try hard in places. The first episode was definitely the weakest so far.
> 
> My favourite bit  is the pure hatred between Ruth the reporter and Alan, where she contradicts him at every turn and agrees with Jennie always. Last night was gold.



The one last week where she was in Hollywood, with the delay that only happened when Alan was talking was very very funny.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 27, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> My favourite bit  is the pure hatred between Ruth the reporter and Alan, where she contradicts him at every turn and agrees with Jennie always. Last night was gold.


Absolutely brilliant  

I was so so pleased with the metoo stuff - he played it excruciatingly bang on, couldn't have been done any better, for me.


----------



## happie chappie (Mar 27, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Absolutely brilliant
> 
> I was so so pleased with the metoo stuff - he played it excruciatingly bang on, couldn't have been done any better, for me.



"20 years ago arriving on set in a flash car with canitily scad beauties would have been a perfect way to spruce or *spunk up an opening*"

Surely that must be one of his best ever lines!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 27, 2019)

So many good lines in the the last one:
"I don't even know if whales have necks:
"The Palace Of Westminster might be known as the Mother Of Parliaments but she's a mother who's seen better days, worn out by the six hundred members inside her"  
"I had bubbles in my sick"
"Libraries are churches for the mind, or to put it another way, libraries are cathedrals for the mind


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 27, 2019)

Also love the little details of his amateurish live presentation skills, like how long it takes him to walk from one part of the set to the other


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 27, 2019)

And the little moment he has with Peter at the beginning - 'bye Alan'


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 29, 2019)

This Time With Alan Partridge: All The In-Jokes You’ve Probably Missed

Lovely stuff


----------



## scifisam (Mar 31, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Oh christ, the lips .
> I don't want a haircut like a cross between Margaret thatcher and a brown cloud. Excellent.



That's the sort of thing he does that is really subtly funny in a unique way. I mean, why would it being a brown cloud be funny? Most comedy writers would go for something more obvious, probably poo-related. But it's that that makes it funny, not the more obvious Thatcher bit. It's really clever.

Like the bit in the Alan Partridge movie where he's in a toilet bowl. "You sound weird." "The conical shape of the toilet's turned it into a sort of compact amphitheatre." The whole scene is good but it's that little bit, that ridiculous over-preciseness, that makes it funny for me.


----------



## danski (Mar 31, 2019)

scifisam said:


> that ridiculous over-preciseness


Yes. Exactly that


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 1, 2019)

Oh alan. Its all coming undone again


----------



## kabbes (Apr 1, 2019)

Just wonderful


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2019)

It looks like he won’t be getting a second series


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 1, 2019)

Irl, Steve Coogan is apparently in talks with the BBC over more AP stuff.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 2, 2019)

That was a brilliant episode!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 2, 2019)

I haven't watched s6 yet, but

Can anyone explain the lapel badge of a tooth/molar he has on in every episode?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 2, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I haven't watched s6 yet, but
> 
> Can anyone explain the lapel badge of a tooth/molar he has on in every episode?





Calamity1971 said:


> Piece from the guardian.....
> I ask him what his lapel badge means. It’s a small, white tooth; a molar, with a cartoon face drawn on it. It represents a shadowy showbiz organisation not unlike the Freemasons that “looks after” its members while doing philanthropic works. It may never get a mention in the script, he says. But it’s all been worked out and is authentic to the character.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 2, 2019)

cheers Calamity1971


----------



## rekil (Apr 4, 2019)

Mid Morning Matters is brilliant.



it took me a while to work out what the music was. It's not late period Nik Kershaw as I originally suspected.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 4, 2019)

Was that the last episode?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> Was that the last episode?


Aye


----------



## Argonia (Apr 4, 2019)

Is there going to be a second series?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Santino (Apr 4, 2019)

I read somewhere that they're working on something else for the BBC, but not necessarily another series This Time. I like those documentaries they did for Sky. It would be great to see Alan do a history programme or travelogue.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 4, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> Was that the last episode?


Its no American style 22 episode series...


----------



## ska invita (Apr 5, 2019)

copliker said:


> it took me a while to work out what the music was. It's not late period Nik Kershaw as I originally suspected.


what is it?


really enjoyed the final episode, much sillier and less tense - alan getting to run free - prime time bbc is too restrictive for his talents


----------



## rekil (Apr 5, 2019)

ska invita said:


> what is it?





Spoiler


----------



## ska invita (Apr 5, 2019)

copliker said:


> Spoiler



Its a very partridge bassline


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 5, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Its a very partridge bassline



This moment is peak Partridge


----------



## ska invita (Apr 5, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> This moment is peak Partridge


i love all the music/dj bits most....id love a 1 hour weekly partridge radio show without any guests interviews or call-ins, just alan digging deep in his bag


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 5, 2019)

ska invita said:


> i love all the music/dj bits most....id love a 1 hour weekly partridge radio show without any guests interviews or call-ins, just alan digging deep in his bag



Yes, just unguarded Alan. Although I do love the call-ins .


----------



## ska invita (Apr 5, 2019)

okay, youre right, call-ins are in


----------



## Poot (Apr 5, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> It looks like he won’t be getting a second series


Monkey tennis!

The look on his face during the sleep video segment very nearly finished me off.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 5, 2019)

He's always been a likeable horrible man that you root for despite him being an ignorant tit. But, in the last episode he transformed into a really unlikeable horrible old man for me. Very nasty.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 6, 2019)

Details of the new Alan Partridge series have been revealed


----------



## badseed (Apr 7, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Its a very partridge bassline



There is a reason for that...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 7, 2019)

> Norfolk's most iconic export will return in a Simon Schama-style historical documentary series of Britain



Details of the new Alan Partridge series have been revealed


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 7, 2019)

Perfect.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 7, 2019)

what a rip off!


----------



## UrbaneFox (Apr 9, 2019)

Sorting through dusty books, I found a dvd of Mid Morning Matters (Sky).

I can't remember watching it.

Have I got early dementia?


----------



## stavros (Aug 19, 2019)

Coogan evokes the spirit of Swallow, the regional detective based in Norwich, who's "not afraid to drive at 80mph on the motorway, if for example he wants to get somewhere quickly".


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2019)

If anyone remains in any doubt about Richard Madeley turning into Alan, here he is, going Full Partridge, talking about what the moon smells like: ‎Box of Delights: The moon landing on Apple Podcasts


----------



## ska invita (Aug 3, 2020)

BUMP

The complete Smashy and Nicey here   80 minutes worth


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2020)

Wrong thread!


----------



## stavros (Aug 4, 2020)

I've got a new South African colleague, and I'm just waiting for him to tell me I'm not allowed to do something:


----------



## stavros (Sep 7, 2020)

It seems he's done another audio book for Amazon. Can anyone advise how one might listen to this without giving any money to Bezos? I'm asking for a friend, honest.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 7, 2020)

I had a walk on Sunday to look at the various local traffic calming measures Hackney have put in , I was definitely #doingapartridge


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2020)

stavros said:


> It seems he's done another audio book for Amazon. Can anyone advise how one might listen to this without giving any money to Bezos? I'm asking for a friend, honest.



You could get a free trial...


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2020)

marty21 said:


> I had a walk on Sunday to look at the various local traffic calming measures Hackney have put in , I was definitely #doingapartridge



Did you tut and shake your head at every speedbump?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 7, 2020)

8ball said:


> Did you tut and shake your head at every speedbump?


I facepalmed with my driving gloves


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 7, 2020)

marty21 said:


> I facepalmed with my driving gloves


This country


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 7, 2020)

stavros said:


> It seems he's done another audio book for Amazon. Can anyone advise how one might listen to this without giving any money to Bezos? I'm asking for a friend, honest.



There are usually lots of trials and offers. Could use a different email address? I just got a three month one through O2. Must admit not enamoured by the new podcast yet. It's missing something.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 7, 2020)

marty21 said:


> I facepalmed with my driving gloves


String-back?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2020)

stavros said:


> It seems he's done another audio book for Amazon. Can anyone advise how one might listen to this without giving any money to Bezos? I'm asking for a friend, honest.


You get your first book free, then you can cancel


----------



## braindancer (Sep 8, 2020)

Just signed up for a trial.  I'm salivating at the prospect of 6 hours and 44 mins of new Alan.


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 8, 2020)

braindancer said:


> Just signed up for a trial.  I'm salivating at the prospect of 6 hours and 44 mins of new Alan.



Will be interested what you think.


----------



## stavros (Sep 8, 2020)

Thanks for all your hints. I think I've found another way, which I will, erm, recommend to my friend.

Then my schedule for listening:

Episode 1
Episode 2
Open can of Director's bitter
Episode 3
Dump
Episode 4...


----------



## souljacker (Sep 8, 2020)

It's available on some torrent sites apparently. Not that I'd know. Bloke in a pub told me.


----------



## butcher (Sep 8, 2020)

I tried downloading and just got a porn called "Anal Prat Dirge"


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 8, 2020)

stavros said:


> Thanks for all your hints. I think I've found another way, which I will, erm, recommend to my friend.
> 
> Then my schedule for listening:
> 
> ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2020)

The 'theme' song sounds like he's channeling Scott Walker


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 9, 2020)

marty21 said:


> I facepalmed with my driving gloves



How do you open your Babybels?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 10, 2020)

listening to back to back partridge podcast episodes gets a bit intense i find - i had this with the audio books - alans spirit really gets inside your subconscious ;D


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 10, 2020)

The Rambling episode is amazing! 

Either Coogan is the most underrated ad-liber in the world, or the script writers (Coogan included) are equally underated.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 10, 2020)

steveo87 said:


> The Rambling episode is amazing!
> 
> Either Coogan is the most underrated ad-liber in the world, or the script writers (Coogan included) are equally underated.


yeah was thinking the same - its amazing how much gets produced - this on the back of Nomad and I, Alan - its a huge body of work 
I think these podcasts are that bit better than the books - great format for him


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 10, 2020)

best theme song since 'Scissored Isle' imo.


----------



## Santino (Sep 10, 2020)

I thought in the first episode he hadn't quite got back into the voice, but by episode 2 it's there. I loved the long call to Lynn towards the end.


----------



## stavros (Sep 10, 2020)

butcher said:


> I tried downloading and just got a porn called "Anal Prat Dirge"



"Cook Pass Babtridge"


----------



## eatmorecheese (Sep 10, 2020)

Chomping on a fish bap


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 10, 2020)

Santino said:


> I thought in the first episode he hadn't quite got back into the voice, but by episode 2 it's there. I loved the long call to Lynn towards the end.



I thought the first episode was meant to sound like Alan was a bit pissed and that's why he started the podcast - he seems to slur tiny bit


----------



## Dandred (Sep 12, 2020)

This is the Alan, Alan has always wanted to be.


----------



## stavros (Sep 12, 2020)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I thought the first episode was meant to sound like Alan was a bit pissed and that's why he started the podcast - he seems to slur tiny bit



I listened to the first one today, and I wondered the same thing. I suppose Alan is well over twenty years older than he did KMKY and IAP, so his voice will doubtless develop slightly over that period.

That's interesting, because Bill Oddie...


----------



## ska invita (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## scifisam (Sep 15, 2020)

This is brilliant. I'm laughing out loud at practically every third line. "I'm not going to eat tramp's soup."


----------



## braindancer (Sep 16, 2020)

Agreed - I've only listened to three so far but they're solid gold!


----------



## kropotkin (Sep 16, 2020)

It is the funniest thing i've heard for years. Well done Steve.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2020)

Just download his (8 hour tbf) podcast


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 24, 2020)

Alan Partridge statue appears in Norwich
					

The 11ft brass statue of the fictional broadcaster was created by two super fans and exclaims "Aha!"



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 24, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Alan Partridge statue appears in Norwich
> 
> 
> The 11ft brass statue of the fictional broadcaster was created by two super fans and exclaims "Aha!"
> ...


----------



## stavros (Sep 24, 2020)

A missed opportunity to do the same pose, but in his lap-dance outfit.

Hopefully it finds a permanent home, maybe outside where Tandy used to be in Norwich, or a car showroom featuring Lexii (pl).


----------



## kropotkin (Sep 24, 2020)

I've now listened to the whole podcast. Thumbs up


----------



## ska invita (Sep 25, 2020)

La da daaa daahh
Tum ti tum tummm
Ba Di baa daaa
La Di oasthouse....


----------



## scifisam (Sep 25, 2020)

ska invita said:


> La da daaa daahh
> Tum ti tum tummm
> Ba Di baa daaa
> La Di oasthouse....



I keep getting that bloody tune stuck on my head. It's the only downside of listening to it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## stavros (Sep 28, 2020)

I read something at work today which made reference to a university's "campuses", and I felt like sending it back with a correction.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 28, 2020)

stavros said:


> I read something at work today which made reference to a university's "campuses", and I felt like sending it back with a correction.



That's the correct pluralisation.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## ska invita (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## stavros (Sep 30, 2020)

ska invita said:


>




"I'll also be talking to Norfolk's youngest butcher."


----------



## ska invita (Oct 4, 2020)

\From the oasthouse podcast now up on youtube
EDIT: scratch that, its just five minutes of each episode


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 4, 2020)

scifisam said:


> That's the correct pluralisation.


Surely it's campi   🤣


----------



## ska invita (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Jay Park (Oct 15, 2020)

stavros said:


> A missed opportunity to do the same pose, but in his lap-dance outfit.
> 
> Hopefully it finds a permanent home, maybe outside where Tandy used to be in Norwich, or a car showroom featuring Lexii (pl).



when his vision of Norwich City Centre finally being pedestrianised, then it’ll have a home


----------



## ska invita (Nov 20, 2020)

“Switch off the mobile phone, put your pager on mute, and enjoy the stillness of the Norfolk countryside."


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 20, 2020)

I'm half way through the podcast now and it's warmed on me now. Wasn't to sure at first.


----------



## stavros (Dec 1, 2020)

George Useless comes close to evoking the spirit of Partridge on last night's C4 news:


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2020)

stavros said:


> George Useless comes close to evoking the spirit of Partridge on last night's C4 news:
> 
> View attachment 241382


You don’t want another Chris Evans on your hands


----------



## butcher (Dec 1, 2020)

Alan Partridge : You farmers, you don't like outsiders, do you? You like to stick to your own.

Peter Baxendale Thomas : What do you mean by that?

Alan Partridge : I've seen the big-eared boys on farms.

Peter Baxendale Thomas : Oh, for goodness' sake.

Alan Partridge : If you see a lovely field with a family having a picnic, and there's a nice pond in it, you fill in the pond with concrete, you plough the family into the field, you blow up the tree, and use the leaves to make a dress for your wife who's also your brother.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 2, 2020)

A shop in Manchester


----------



## ska invita (Jan 5, 2021)

Guess who said that!!

Answer


Spoiler



Courtney Love


----------



## stavros (Jan 6, 2021)

I wonder if anyone's shown her this.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 14, 2021)

BBC Press Office

@bbcpress
·
1h


The new series of #ThisTime with Alan Partridge begins on Friday 30 April at 9.30pm on 
@BBCOne
.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2021)

Think his Oasthouse podcast is being made into telly too


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 14, 2021)

Are you hairy... Mary?


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 14, 2021)

Would Alan be a covid skeptic? I honestly don't think he would. Which says so much about the deniers.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Just catching up with E02, and it's a blinder:
> "there's compelling evidence that low wages actually increases productivity. As Kirsty Allsop says, 'a well-fed dog is a slow dog'"


What series is this?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> What series is this?


This Time


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 16, 2021)

Just need bouncing on the spot and it's a full set


----------



## ska invita (Apr 16, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> View attachment 263531


posted upthread


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 16, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Just need bouncing on the spot and it's a full set


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 16, 2021)

Pah ha ha


----------



## stavros (Apr 16, 2021)

"I was clinically fed up."


----------



## ska invita (Apr 16, 2021)

stavros said:


> "I was clinically fed up."


😂


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 16, 2021)

Not in that drawer!


----------



## Hollis (Apr 22, 2021)

He's back..


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm surprised it got a second series. It's the only Partridge I've not finished watching since the mid 1990's. I just didn't get it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 22, 2021)

Yeah it was watchable but not on a par with the old stuff.


----------



## elbows (Apr 22, 2021)

Gerry1time said:


> I'm surprised it got a second series. It's the only Partridge I've not finished watching since the mid 1990's. I just didn't get it.



I managed to get my mum to watch the first series of this time because she understood well the type of tv programme this one was spoofing.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 22, 2021)

It seemed to be exactly like that awful  cringey smug One Show programme except the spoof wasn’t funny to me whereas KMKYAP was of the equally cringey chat show format. 

I don’t think I’m a fan of this sort of show even in the spoof format. Disappointing Alan for me.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 22, 2021)

I thought it was good.

The general quality of TV comedy has slipped quite a bit, though, hasn't it?


----------



## elbows (Apr 22, 2021)

Raheem said:


> I thought it was good.
> 
> The general quality of TV comedy has slipped quite a bit, though, hasn't it?



I cant really tell because I dont watch enough of it. And I wondered if, a bit like music, it was a combination of factors that include me getting old.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 22, 2021)

Cringe levels are high on this show for sure, it can be a bit stressful...that's what I loved about From The Oasthouse, zero cringe.

Alan is a nightmare and isn't safe around other people. That's why having his own radio show works best... It's just him and the public safely out of harm's way. 
Even the interaction of a phone in keeps safe distance and allows Alan total control to cut people off or whatnot.

I've said it before I think, but I I'd love more Alan on the radio shows. Midmorning Matters without the guests - thats too much human interaction and gets awkward. Its why the podcast format works so well as well, he can just dominate everything without putting his foot in it.


----------



## mod (Apr 22, 2021)

Gerry1time said:


> I'm surprised it got a second series. It's the only Partridge I've not finished watching since the mid 1990's. I just didn't get it.



Go back and finish it. For the IRA supporting Alan Partridge looky-likey alone.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 22, 2021)

I thought This Time really found its feet


----------



## Raheem (Apr 22, 2021)

elbows said:


> I cant really tell because I dont watch enough of it. And I wondered if, a bit like music, it was a combination of factors that include me getting old.


I did think about that (about my age, not yours). But I think there has been a particular thing about TV comedy. TV drama is better than it used to be.


----------



## stavros (Apr 22, 2021)

I have a colleague I'm working on a project with, who keeps saying he wants the mantra behind it to be "evolution, not revolution". I haven't the heart to point out what it reminds me of.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 22, 2021)

We really enjoyed it but we only started watching Partridge in recent years so it's still quite new to us. I hate the one show and for me it nailed everything that I hate about it.


----------



## xenon (Apr 22, 2021)

I sometimes catch myself saying things Partridge might. And then I’m not sure if I’m doing it ironically or not...


----------



## xenon (Apr 22, 2021)

If you haven’t heard the oast house, you should.


----------



## stavros (Apr 22, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> We really enjoyed it but we only started watching Partridge in recent years so it's still quite new to us. I hate the one show and for me it nailed everything that I hate about it.



You could start with On The Hour and The Day Today, although if you want to go full Alan start with Knowing Me Knowing You. I don't think anyone has done the spoof chat show as well, including Dame Edna and Mrs Merton.


----------



## xenon (Apr 22, 2021)

stavros said:


> You could start with On The Hour and The Day Today, although if you want to go full Alan start with Knowing Me Knowing You. I don't think anyone has done the spoof chat show as well, including Dame Edna and Mrs Merton.


,
I think the chat show is my least favourite of the TV stuff. it’s too obviously comic. The fun for me is seeing Alan interacting with other people or like the podcast just doing normal daily stuff. The chat show guests were to caricature. And I don’t think he was  as plausible and a rounded  a character himself at that stage.

but then it was a very long time ago.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 22, 2021)

stavros said:


> You could start with On The Hour and The Day Today, although if you want to go full Alan start with Knowing Me Knowing You. I don't think anyone has done the spoof chat show as well, including Dame Edna and Mrs Merton.



We've watched a lot of it now! Not sure I've seen On the Hour though will check that out. Love midmorning matters and scissored isles. My partner didn't think she liked Alan Partridge and then I put on Scissored isles while eating.  We were on the other side of a trip and she nearly died from laughter.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 22, 2021)

whenever i feel i am getting close to someone, you know bonding and shit, i always have the urge to shout out "I'll be your friend!!!"


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 22, 2021)

Theres an app on Android that is just cuts of him saying stuff. Hours of fun.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 22, 2021)

I love the Cook report (or Alan Attack?) inspired bit in Scissored Isle


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 22, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Theres an app on Android that is just cuts of him saying stuff. Hours of fun.


Lovely stuff.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 22, 2021)

sue cook's pulled out.

(why is that even funny? that's why he's so fascinating/it's so clever.)


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 22, 2021)

Put your teeth in Sue!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 23, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Put your teeth in Sue!


I hope there's a comma missing from that sentence.


----------



## stavros (Apr 23, 2021)

xenon said:


> ,
> I think the chat show is my least favourite of the TV stuff. it’s too obviously comic. The fun for me is seeing Alan interacting with other people or like the podcast just doing normal daily stuff. The chat show guests were to caricature. And I don’t think he was  as plausible and a rounded  a character himself at that stage.



I suppose you have to have seen KMKY to fully understand his situation in IAP, especially the first series.



BristolEcho said:


> Not sure I've seen On the Hour though will check that out.



On the hour was the radio precursor to The Day Today. It had Chris Morris at the helm in much the same role, and Alan doing the sport. I forget if the likes of Peter O'Hanarahanarahan and Collaterlie Sisters were on it.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 23, 2021)

There was also KYTV


----------



## scifisam (Apr 24, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> sue cook's pulled out.
> 
> (why is that even funny? that's why he's so fascinating/it's so clever.)



Yeah, I often think that. I'll be walking down the street laughing out loud at the podcast and there's no way I could possibly explain why.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 24, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Theres an app on Android that is just cuts of him saying stuff. Hours of fun.



Partridge in your pocket


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 24, 2021)

xenon said:


> ,
> I think the chat show is my least favourite of the TV stuff. it’s too obviously comic. The fun for me is seeing Alan interacting with other people or like the podcast just doing normal daily stuff. The chat show guests were to caricature. And I don’t think he was  as plausible and a rounded  a character himself at that stage.
> 
> but then it was a very long time ago.


I absolutely loved it at the time and still think it’s some of his best work. I don’t think it’s the case that Alan wasn’t as rounded a character then, more that he was a different character altogether. Middle age has been an integral part of Partridge since IAP and you obviously didn’t have that back then. The characters and the script allowed Coogan’s control of face and voice the opportunity to create brilliant comedic moments.


----------



## stavros (Apr 24, 2021)

Do we know if Armando Iannucci has been involved in the new series of This Time, either writing or producing? I've no doubt Coogan and the Gibbons can write good stuff, but few in the world of comedy can knit talents together like Iannucci.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 24, 2021)

stavros said:


> Do we know if Armando Iannucci has been involved in the new series of This Time, either writing or producing? I've no doubt Coogan and the Gibbons can write good stuff, but few in the world of comedy can knit talents together like Iannucci.


No








						This Time with Alan Partridge (TV Series 2019– ) - IMDb
					

This Time with Alan Partridge: With Steve Coogan, Susannah Fielding, Felicity Montagu, Tim Key. Alan is handed a career lifeline: the chance to stand in (temporarily) as co-host on This Time, a weekday magazine show. But can he capitalize on the opportunity?




					www.imdb.com


----------



## Santino (Apr 24, 2021)

stavros said:


> Do we know if Armando Iannucci has been involved in the new series of This Time, either writing or producing? I've no doubt Coogan and the Gibbons can write good stuff, but few in the world of comedy can knit talents together like Iannucci.


He's an awful centrist dad these days.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 24, 2021)

When is it on please?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 24, 2021)

ska invita said:


> When is it on please?


Friday coming. 9.30pm.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 25, 2021)

Back of the net!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 25, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Back of the net!


The boys are back in the barracks ..


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 25, 2021)

Jackanackanory!


----------



## moochedit (Apr 30, 2021)

He's bouncing back!


----------



## BlanketAddict (Apr 30, 2021)

Textbook. 10 on 10.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 30, 2021)

Starts in 10 minutes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2021)

Maggot said:


> Starts in 10 minutes.


11


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2021)

10 now


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> 10 now


8 you fool


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> 8 you fool


7 you twerp


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2021)

Better work out how to watch it then


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 30, 2021)

“First they came for the theme tune and I did not speak out”


----------



## Supine (Apr 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Better work out how to watch it then



Tv


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 30, 2021)

was it any good?


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 30, 2021)

Premier League, Lyn.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2021)

Supine said:


> Tv


Watched it on tv via the iplayer app live - had not realised you could watch live telly on it


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2021)

It was ace


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 30, 2021)

' I thought all my Michelmasses had come at once ' .


----------



## pbsmooth (Apr 30, 2021)

Bit underwhelmed by this one personally despite enjoying last series and being a big Partridge fan. Though enjoyed the end bit with twins. Will stick with it anyway


----------



## ska invita (Apr 30, 2021)

for me the ending is too cringey but i love to see alan in a grey hoody jumping and rolling


----------



## kabbes (Apr 30, 2021)

I love the segments with Simon Denton


----------



## passenger (Apr 30, 2021)

I enjoyed a lot more than I thought I would


----------



## Hollis (May 1, 2021)

Just watched it - excellent!


----------



## sojourner (May 1, 2021)

They sell plants in Homebase 

Loved it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 1, 2021)

Never understood why anyone finds him entertaining - same as Ricky Gervais.


----------



## ska invita (May 1, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Never understood why anyone finds him entertaining - same as Ricky Gervais.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 1, 2021)

ska invita said:


>


That gif is just some random weirdo who thinks he's funny.  He's mistaken.


----------



## ska invita (May 1, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That gif is just some random weirdo who thinks he's funny.  He's mistaken.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 1, 2021)

ska invita said:


>


Yes, he not funny he's subhuman scum.


----------



## ska invita (May 1, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Yes, he not funny he's subhuman scum.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 1, 2021)

ska invita said:


>


Genuine mystery why people think he's funny.  It's bizarre. 

Having ebola is more entertaining than watching him.


----------



## ska invita (May 1, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Genuine mystery why people think he's funny.  It's bizarre.
> 
> Having ebola is more entertaining than watching him.


----------



## purves grundy (May 1, 2021)

Twas lovely stuff, with a few quality seeds sown for some running drama across the series. 

_Failure to look at your potential employer can project qualities including shyness, dishonesty, gypsy and boredom_


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 1, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Never understood why anyone finds him entertaining - *same as Ricky Gervais*.




You seen Afterlife? I feel its one of the best things I have ever watched.





Coogan made a bit of a cunt of himself with Covid, furloughed his gardener and housekeeper; rich people shouldn't furlough, his gardener and housekeeper could continue their roles regardless of Covid. His answer; Furlough is lawful. Scummy.


----------



## ska invita (May 1, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Coogan made a bit of a cunt of himself with Covid, furloughed his gardener and housekeeper; rich people shouldn't furlough, his gardener and housekeeper could continue their roles regardless of Covid. His answer; Furlough is lawful. Scummy.


I think theres no doubt that there is a lot of Steve Coogan in Alan. I think one of the things that makes it as funny as it is is how natural the role comes to him, how easy it is for him to write endless material for Alan, and how much of his worst character aspects he can channel into it. The furlough thing is very Partridge.

I don't think Im particularly anything like Alan, but at the same time I do relate to him, and even see myself in him in some ways.  Its not just laughing at him - there's definitely a lot of that - but theres also a lot empathy and laughing at myself that goes on. I wonder if others people have that too.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 1, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> You seen Afterlife? I feel its one of the best things I have ever watched.


That was an excellent series.


----------



## kabbes (May 1, 2021)

ska invita said:


> I think theres no doubt that there is a lot of Steve Coogan in Alan. I think one of the things that makes it as funny as it is is how natural the role comes to him, how easy it is for him to write endless material for Alan, and how much of his worst character aspects he can channel into it. The furlough thing is very Partridge.
> 
> I don't think Im particularly anything like Alan, but at the same time I do relate to him, and even see myself in him in some ways.  Its not just laughing at him - there's definitely a lot of that - but theres also a lot empathy and laughing at myself that goes on. I wonder if others people have that too.


The genius of Partridge is that there is some small part of Partridge in all of us.  When he whines at a funeral that, "I don't want to talk to _you_, I want to talk to _him,_" we laugh because it is an unpleasant and inappropriate thing to say but we also laugh because we recognise that impulse of sometimes _wanting_ to say that kind of thing.  Partridge is pure id, but it is not the id of the swaggering primitive man, it is the id of the child we all were and, to some extent, still are.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 1, 2021)

ska invita said:


> and even see myself in him in some ways.


I've been shouting for years at people with their fog lights on when it's not foggy. So the beginning of alpha papa had me in tears when he did it. I suspect there's a bit Alan in all of us.

View attachment images (1).mp4


----------



## ska invita (May 1, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I've been shouting for years at people with their fog lights on when it's not foggy. So the beginning of alpha papa had me in tears when he did it.


Hah yeah that was a great insight
A friend of mine bit of a boy racer got pulled over for having his fog lights on
He said he hadnt noticed
Turns out he had them on on purpose because in his mind they made the car look cooler
Alan being a policeman about fog lights is brilliant characterisation


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 1, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Hah yeah that was a great insight
> A friend of mine bit of a boy racer got pulled voter for having his fog lights on
> He said he hadnt noticed
> Turns out he had them on on purpose because in his mind they made the car look cooler
> Alan being a policeman about fog lights is brilliant characterisation


That's usually my shout,  ' think they make you're car look pretty eh'


----------



## kabbes (May 1, 2021)

"Who's upset you this time?"
"Just... people.  I just... hate the general public."

Who has never experienced this particular epiphany at particular moments in their week?


----------



## kabbes (May 1, 2021)

[Alan turns round to walk towards Tony Hayers’ widow, Jane, revealing on the back of the black bomber jacket he’s wearing is written ‘Castrol GTX’.]
Alan: How’re you doing?
Jane: Thank you for coming.
Alan: Can I offer you my deep, deep… despair, on this very bad day.
Jane: Thank you.
Alan: I mean, how are you coping?
Jane: Well, terrible, really. We’d booked to go on holiday next week.
Alan: [A little too enthusiastically sympathetic] Oh, bugger!
Jane: He’d have been forty-one next month.
Alan: All those people who go around saying ‘Life begins at forty’. They’re notable by their absence. The nerve. Were you close?
Jane: He was my husband.
Alan: Yes, yes, of course. What was he doing on the bloody roof?
Jane: He was getting the aerial down because we were moving.
Alan: Yeah, I know. I was being rhetorical. I mean, did he actually bring the aerial down with him?
Jane: Yes, he did.
Alan: Comforting to know that the last thing he did was an act of kindness.


----------



## ska invita (May 1, 2021)

kabbes said:


> "Who's upset you this time?"
> "Just... people.  I just... hate the general public."
> 
> Who has never experienced this particular epiphany at particular moments in their week?


Alan doesn't seem to have a friend in the world and even his family dont like him
Its why him alone in the DJ booth is perfection
Other than Lynn of course.
And Maybe Bill Oddie


----------



## Athos (May 1, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Alan doesn't seem to have a friend in the world and even his family dont like him
> Its why him alone in the DJ booth is perfection
> Other than Lynn of course.
> And Maybe Bill Oddie


He's got 104 friends!


----------



## Athos (May 1, 2021)




----------



## weltweit (May 1, 2021)

I find the cringe factor with Partridge and Gervais a little on the high side, it stops me laughing as much as I might had it not been so cringy. Still all to those who like it, great that there is such a variety of comedy about.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 1, 2021)

This is all coming across like I've stumbled into a thread for cult members.


----------



## Argonia (May 2, 2021)

My favourite bit was SImon Denton's inability to use the screen


----------



## UrbaneFox (May 2, 2021)

'I began walking like a monk, [with hood pulled up, hands behind back] nodding at people.'

I liked his inability to sit in silence, without twitching, for a whole minute, and feeling that the monks were picking on him.

Nice bit of Stan Laurel slapstick in the greenhouse.

Body language expert: Uncrossing your legs isn't always an invitation, like Sharon Stone in that film
Jenny: Basic Instinct
Alan: Fanny


----------



## steveo87 (May 2, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This is all coming across like I've stumbled into a thread for cult members.


That basically sums it up, yes.

There are those who like AP. 
And there are those who are wrong.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2021)

I basically had a whole fling with someone just cos we had a mutual appreciation of Alan Partridge


----------



## steveo87 (May 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I basically had a whole fling with someone just cos we had a mutual appreciation of Alan Partridge


CASHBACK!


----------



## fishfinger (May 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I basically had a whole fling with someone just cos we had a mutual appreciation of Alan Partridge


Swipes left.


----------



## Santino (May 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I basically had a whole fling with someone just cos we had a mutual appreciation of Alan Partridge


Miss you babes


----------



## Athos (May 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I basically had a whole fling with someone just cos we had a mutual appreciation of Alan Partridge


Was she 14 years younger than you, though?


----------



## scifisam (May 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I basically had a whole fling with someone just cos we had a mutual appreciation of Alan Partridge



After our first date I sent my now-GF a link to that Alan Partridge audiobook. She arrived at the second date laughing out loud at it on her headphones. It was definitely a sign of good things to come. 

Funnily enough I generally loathe cringe humour, but Partridge never quite crosses the line, for me.


----------



## kabbes (May 2, 2021)

He’s cringy but I don’t think it’s cringe humour.  I think that true cringe humour relies on the character being hugely embarrassed by events.  Alan himself is never embarrassed by what he does — he revels in it. We laugh at his lack of self-awareness, not the opposite.


----------



## Jay Park (May 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I basically had a whole fling with someone just cos we had a mutual appreciation of Alan Partridge



Jurassic Park


----------



## Elpenor (May 3, 2021)

It still doesn’t work for me as a format.


----------



## Jay Park (May 3, 2021)

Wanted to show my B.H. where I'd first fell in love with Felicity Montagu cos watching Bridget Jones.

Found this


----------



## rekil (May 5, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Alan doesn't seem to have a friend in the world and even his family dont like him
> Its why him alone in the DJ booth is perfection
> Other than Lynn of course.
> And Maybe Bill Oddie





Spoiler


----------



## stavros (May 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I basically had a whole fling with someone just cos we had a mutual appreciation of Alan Partridge



Did it involve chocolate mousse?


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 5, 2021)

As someone who has, for many years, been 'pro-Alan', I have to say that I like this new series.

A little bit surprised at the use of the word 'fanny' on prime time television. A bit unprofessional, that. And unexpected from a presenter at the top of their game.

Otherwise, towering. TV Quick are welcome to quote me.


----------



## stavros (May 6, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> A little bit surprised at the use of the word 'fanny' on prime time television.



Do you not remember the TV chef from Knowing Me Knowing Yule? I wish I could find a clip of that.


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 6, 2021)

stavros said:


> Do you not remember the TV chef from Knowing Me Knowing Yule? I wish I could find a clip of that.


Fanny craddock oop pardon


----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (May 6, 2021)

ska invita said:


>


I love that one... it misses though the beautiful "...it really is" on the end.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 6, 2021)

go to the dating agency, lyn, and tell them to get a forty year old scorcher.


----------



## butcher (May 6, 2021)

Lynn, Lynn, they're sex people....

Or

"How do you relax?........I don't mean poppers!"  to the ex-Milky Bar Kid


----------



## purves grundy (May 6, 2021)

Just caught the tail end of the latest trailer this evening - was that Joe Beasley and Cheeky Monkey??!

Their appearance on the final KMKY was my last ‘can’t breathe for laughing’ moment. Nearly 30 years. I’m due another.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 6, 2021)

butcher said:


> Lynn, Lynn, they're sex people....
> 
> Or
> 
> "How do you relax?........I don't mean poppers!"  to the ex-Milky Bar Kid


look that's the new kitchen i was talking about!


----------



## BigMoaner (May 6, 2021)

who...who...who do you think you are?


----------



## BigMoaner (May 6, 2021)

why is he a mail reader and not telegraph? I'm surprised because of his fear of status. he's mail and proud. don't get it. he's got telegraph written all over him.


----------



## Elpenor (May 6, 2021)

purves grundy said:


> Just caught the tail end of the latest trailer this evening - was that Joe Beasley and Cheeky Monkey??!
> 
> Their appearance on the final KMKY was my last ‘can’t breathe for laughing’ moment. Nearly 30 years. I’m due another.




I believe so. May give this another try.


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 6, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> why is he a mail reader and not telegraph? I'm surprised because of his fear of status. he's mail and proud. don't get it. he's got telegraph written all over him.



Telegraph too stuffy for Alan. The Mail reader has a T-shirt with 'Crowded House' printed on the front of it


----------



## Elpenor (May 6, 2021)

I worry how much my music taste overlaps with Alan. I haven’t got Directors Bitter coming out of my taps though... not yet anyway


----------



## BigMoaner (May 6, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> Telegraph too stuffy for Alan. The Mail reader has a T-shirt with 'Crowded House' printed on the front of it


Thanks.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 6, 2021)

You people.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 6, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I worry how much my music taste overlaps with Alan. I haven’t got Directors Bitter coming out of my taps though... not yet anyway


have you got driving gloves?


----------



## Humberto (May 6, 2021)

You feed beefburgers to swans


----------



## BigMoaner (May 6, 2021)

i've got a bag of mini baby bells but that's because i'm driving to Ipswich.


----------



## Elpenor (May 6, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> have you got driving gloves?



A friend has a pair


----------



## BigMoaner (May 6, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> A friend has a pair


Shit!


----------



## UrbaneFox (May 6, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> go to the dating agency, lyn, and tell them to get a forty year old scorcher.


She went for the PVC composite replacement hip, but Alan is pro Titanium. Lasts for years.



eatmorecheese said:


> A little bit surprised at the use of the word 'fanny' on prime time television. A bit unprofessional, that. And unexpected from a presenter at the top of their game.
> 
> Otherwise, towering. TV Quick are welcome to quote me.



He's got a thing about fannies and fanny hair. It has never been explained.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 6, 2021)

Humberto said:


> You feed beefburgers to swans


When he accused the farmer of eating an infected spinal column in a bap. Alan gold.


----------



## Humberto (May 6, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> When he accused the farmer of eating an infected spinal column in a bap. Alan gold.



Can I just say


Terry's chocalate Oranges are 2 for one in Londis


----------



## Humberto (May 6, 2021)

Stop getting Bond WRONG!


----------



## butcher (May 7, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> When he accused the farmer of eating an infected spinal column in a bap. Alan gold.



He should have said baguette it would have fitted better


----------



## Jay Park (May 7, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Can I just say
> 
> 
> Terry's chocalate Oranges are 2 for one in Londis



any superficial damage to the packaging?


----------



## Jay Park (May 7, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> who...who...who do you think you are?








stavros said:


> I thought it was interesting that Iannucci in hindsight thought series 2 of IAP should've stayed in the Travel Tavern, as I always liked its transition to the caravan.



Should have left it with that bollocking he got off the manager, so completely unexpected but so amazing. That whole leaving party was one of the wittiest things written/acted


----------



## Jay Park (May 7, 2021)

Genius


----------



## BigMoaner (May 7, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> any superficial damage to the packaging?


They're all damaged.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 7, 2021)

purves grundy said:


> Just caught the tail end of the latest trailer this evening - was that Joe Beasley and Cheeky Monkey??!
> 
> Their appearance on the final KMKY was my last ‘can’t breathe for laughing’ moment. Nearly 30 years. I’m due another.






But, that Kymkiwap peak is the 'Am I right/You're not wrong' guy Keith Hunt who can't see his kids.

AP's final "Am I right..." =


----------



## purves grundy (May 7, 2021)

Ted Striker said:


> But, that Kymkiwap peak is the 'Am I right/You're not wrong' guy Keith Hunt who can't see his kids.
> 
> AP's final "Am I right..." =


Well that's just ace 

Keith Hunt was indeed fantastic  But Terry Norton - "an innocent man" - and Lt. Col. Kojak Slaphead III - "Bald Brummies!" - are also in the running as top dogs. Gawd the entire series was spectacular, and _This Time_ draws deep from the KMKY well.


----------



## steveo87 (May 7, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> They're all damaged.


Well you're fine unless you've left them go above room temperature, then you've effectively got a chocolatie cricket ball.


----------



## Elpenor (May 7, 2021)

purves grundy said:


> Well that's just ace
> 
> Keith Hunt was indeed fantastic  But Terry Norton - "an innocent man" - and Lt. Col. Kojak Slaphead III - "Bald Brummies!" - are also in the running as top dogs. Gawd the entire series was spectacular, and _This Time_ draws deep from the KMKY well.



Forbes McAllister & Wanda Harvey / Bridie McMahon are my faves!


----------



## butcher (May 7, 2021)

Abbadabbadoo


----------



## BigMoaner (May 7, 2021)

Love that bit when he walks into the petrol station and Michael is not working and he just says "no, no...no" and walks out. Times I've wanted to do that in real life


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 7, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> Genius



Love Michael.
I have 2 favourite Michael quotes. 

 Him going 'Argh look at that I've sat on the bastard!' referring to the pastie in his pocket makes me laugh every time it comes to mind.  I try and crowbar the phrase in almost weekly.

The other is when he's talking about 'Your Mission: Go to Cardiff. Have full sex with a woman. Come back on the coach.' and he says she looked like Bob Dylan.
Alan: "What, with a big nose and loads of mad hair!"
Michael: "Aye!" [excited] "Do you know her?"
Alan: shocked "No!" [incredulous]
This is from I'm Alan Partridge S02 E06 Alan Wide Shut
Garage scene starts @ 7m35s here...


----------



## BigMoaner (May 7, 2021)

It's hotter than the Sun, lyn!


----------



## spanglechick (May 8, 2021)

xenon said:


> ,
> I think the chat show is my least favourite of the TV stuff. it’s too obviously comic. The fun for me is seeing Alan interacting with other people or like the podcast just doing normal daily stuff. The chat show guests were to caricature. And I don’t think he was  as plausible and a rounded  a character himself at that stage.
> 
> but then it was a very long time ago.



Controversially, I much prefer this format. I think the cleverness, the sharpness is the satire of broadcast telly. In that context, Partridge himself is just one cheesy, wrongheaded cog in the whole misbegotten machine. The other media types: the Bear Gryll’s type and whatsername from Ghosts as the contributor who loathes him and so picks holes in everything he says... to me that’s the joy of it.
The travel tavern stuff though.  It was just less interesting.  Partridge could’ve been any other inadequate middle aged, middle management type - not realising his chance for better has been and gone and done.  


What I find quite interesting is that Partridge is aging slower than Coogan.  As Coogan catches him up, it becomes much sharper, I think.  “Young successful comedian points and laughs at middle-aged has/been” is a much less  interesting or vulnerable gag than it is now Coogan and Partridge are much closer in age.


----------



## souljacker (May 8, 2021)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Love Michael.



Fancy a cup of beans?


----------



## Jay Park (May 8, 2021)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Love Michael.
> I have 2 favourite Michael quotes.
> 
> Him going 'Argh look at that I've sat on the bastard!' referring to the pastie in his pocket makes me laugh every time it comes to mind.  I try and crowbar the phrase in almost weekly.
> ...




'And he spies this cook book, and he says "this'd be nae good'tae me like" he's crackers man'


----------



## Jay Park (May 8, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Controversially, I much prefer this format. I think the cleverness, the sharpness is the satire of broadcast telly. In that context, Partridge himself is just one cheesy, wrongheaded cog in the whole misbegotten machine. The other media types: the Bear Gryll’s type and whatsername from Ghosts as the contributor who loathes him and so picks holes in everything he says... to me that’s the joy of it.
> The travel tavern stuff though.  It was just less interesting.  Partridge could’ve been any other inadequate middle aged, middle management type - not realising his chance for better has been and gone and done.
> 
> 
> What I find quite interesting is that Partridge is aging slower than Coogan.  As Coogan catches him up, it becomes much sharper, I think.  “Young successful comedian points and laughs at middle-aged has/been” is a much less  interesting or vulnerable gag than it is now Coogan and Partridge are much closer in age.



im sorry but the travel tavern series is one of the finest 3 hours of comedy ever put on telly


----------



## BigMoaner (May 8, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Fancy a cup of beans?


A CUP OF BEANS, Michael?


----------



## butcher (May 8, 2021)

I am enjoying Alans discomfort and confusion with the slightly Dom new make up person


----------



## kabbes (May 8, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> im sorry but the travel tavern series is one of the finest 3 hours of comedy ever put on telly


I agree but I also appreciate the defence of This Time.  Particularly interesting is that having watched a number of This Time episodes twice, including last night’s, it’s always better on second  watch.  That tells you a lot about the cleverness of the way they’ve put it together — there’s a lot that is easy to miss on first viewing.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Jay Park (May 8, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I agree but I also appreciate the defence of This Time.  Particularly interesting is that having watched a number of This Time episodes twice, including last night’s, it’s always better on second  watch.  That tells you a lot about the cleverness of the way they’ve put it together — there’s a lot that is easy to miss on first viewing.



more than willing to embrace the genius of This Time, but nuffin comes close to that IAP s1.


----------



## Petcha (May 8, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Controversially, I much prefer this format. I think the cleverness, the sharpness is the satire of broadcast telly. In that context, Partridge himself is just one cheesy, wrongheaded cog in the whole misbegotten machine. The other media types: the Bear Gryll’s type and whatsername from Ghosts as the contributor who loathes him and so picks holes in everything he says... to me that’s the joy of it.
> The travel tavern stuff though.  It was just less interesting.  Partridge could’ve been any other inadequate middle aged, middle management type - not realising his chance for better has been and gone and done.
> 
> 
> What I find quite interesting is that Partridge is aging slower than Coogan.  As Coogan catches him up, it becomes much sharper, I think.  “Young successful comedian points and laughs at middle-aged has/been” is a much less  interesting or vulnerable gag than it is now Coogan and Partridge are much closer in age.



I agree. I also think it benefits hugely from the lack of canned laughter. I don't need to be prompted to wee myself thanks!

This series is brilliant.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I agree. I also think it benefits hugely from the lack of canned laughter. I don't need to be prompted to wee myself thanks!
> 
> This series is brilliant.


None of the AP series had canned laughter. They were shown in front of audiences. Canned laughter is a myth mostly (it’s a vanishingly rare American habit)


----------



## Petcha (May 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> None of the AP series had canned laughter. They were shown in front of audiences. Canned laughter is a myth mostly (it’s a vanishingly rare American habit)



Fair enough. I still prefer the deadpan Office style personally.


----------



## Hollis (May 8, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> more than willing to embrace the genius of This Time, but nuffin comes close to that IAP s1.



Yeah, that has an edge to it!  Though I also think Saxondale is up with the best things he's done.


----------



## Jay Park (May 8, 2021)

Not the words of me Carol, the words of _Top Gear Magazine_


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2021)

Ep2 was first class
‘there’s a boy’s eye’


----------



## Jay Park (May 9, 2021)

Nowt comes close


----------



## Elpenor (May 9, 2021)

I watched episode 2 purely for Cheeky Monkey, then switched off. I still don’t really get it, or like the other supporting characters.

I do think the issue is I don’t care for the format it’s mocking.


----------



## scifisam (May 9, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I do think the issue is I don’t care for the format it’s mocking.



I never ever watch that kind of show. Doubt anyone on here does.

You don't need to keep justifying why you don't like. I mean, as long as you don't love Mrs Brown's Boys instead, it's just a matter of taste.


----------



## Elpenor (May 9, 2021)

I think I just don’t like or watch much comedy these days, perhaps I should try Mrs Browns Boys


----------



## scifisam (May 9, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I think I just don’t like or watch much comedy these days, perhaps I should try Mrs Browns Boys



I thought you wanted to try watching comedy?


----------



## purves grundy (May 9, 2021)

Hollis said:


> Yeah, that has an edge to it!  Though I also think Saxondale is up with the best things he's done.


Me too. A third series would have been v welcome.


----------



## UrbaneFox (May 9, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> Genius



Michael pissed on scrumpy is great, 'Ah, c'mon, lighten up, y'stuffy get'.

And what did AP put in his goody bags?


----------



## Jay Park (May 9, 2021)

UrbaneFox said:


> Michael pissed on scrumpy is great, 'Ah, c'mon, lighten up, y'stuffy get'.
> 
> And what did AP put in his goody bags?



some cheesy wotsits and other stuff, cannie mind like


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 10, 2021)

Michael hoys a macaque. First thing I think of when he's mentioned


----------



## Jay Park (May 10, 2021)

Just had breakfast at a hotel and all I could think about was 'got your big plate, Alan?'


----------



## moochedit (May 10, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Never understood why anyone finds him entertaining - same as Ricky Gervais.



How can you not like partridge?  You just didn't like the farmers episode!  

You are right about Ricky Gervais though. I never got the office.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 10, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> Just had breakfast at a hotel and all I could think about was 'got your big plate, Alan?'


and he's reply with shaking voice "yyeeessss", showing a bit of his teeth.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 10, 2021)

_*the skirt thing that goes around the side of bed!*_


----------



## Jay Park (May 10, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> _*the skirt thing that goes around the side of bed!*_



'this may be a bit of fun to you Gill but to an unsuspecting staff member this might look like some kind of dirty protest at the standard of service at the hotel'


----------



## DotCommunist (May 10, 2021)

The overfamiliar make-up woman this week cracked me up, quality. Also he keeps manoeuvring to make sure his tooth lapel badge is in shot with the camera lol.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 10, 2021)

COOK where it once said COCK


----------



## Jay Park (May 10, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> COOK where it once said COCK



Pass


----------



## Jay Park (May 10, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> COOK where it once said COCK



'makes ya wunda what it's all aboot'


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 10, 2021)

I can’t watch this anymore


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 10, 2021)

Ball Pong Ping. Had me in tears, not even sure why.


----------



## butcher (May 10, 2021)

DotCommunist said:


> The overfamiliar make-up woman this week cracked me up, quality. Also he keeps manoeuvring to make sure his tooth lapel badge is in shot with the camera lol.



The bit with the hankie had some sort of weird BDSM overtones, can't wait to see if this develops into something horrific.....


----------



## UrbaneFox (May 11, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> some cheesy wotsits and other stuff, cannie mind like


The bags were for sanitary towels.


----------



## butcher (May 14, 2021)

Grandad Graham, classic Partridge.

Back of the Net.


----------



## purves grundy (May 14, 2021)

V keen to watch that again


----------



## purves grundy (May 16, 2021)

God, when he manages to get the top off the cocktail shaker then tips the contents down the sink,,, that is magnificent


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 16, 2021)

This is brilliant


----------



## Jay Park (May 16, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> This is brilliant




you heard the clip of Morris letting off helium in the weather reporter's booth on Bristol FM ?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 16, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> you heard the clip of Morris letting off helium in the weather reporter's booth on Bristol FM ?


Can't say I have


----------



## Jay Park (May 16, 2021)

Don't like that new Alan Partridge, the leaving doo was the end for me


----------



## stavros (May 17, 2021)

Prince Charles taps into his inner Partridge (skip to 1:30):


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 17, 2021)

Ignoring the modern shit, but did rewatch S1 for the 18th time in one go last week 🤣


----------



## Jay Park (May 17, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Ignoring the modern shit, but did rewatch S1 for the 18th time in one go last week 🤣



the modern stuff is shit, he's supposed to be a middle-class oaf from Norwich but he cba to suppress his Middleton accent anymore.


----------



## stavros (May 18, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Ignoring the modern shit, but did rewatch S1 for the 18th time in one go last week 🤣


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 18, 2021)

Just realised I implied I'd just watched series one of This Time. Oh no...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 18, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> COOK where it once said COCK





Just as well if she's pulled out.


----------



## Jay Park (May 18, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> View attachment 269030
> 
> Just as well if she's pulled out.



'shall I take her out then, Mr. Partridge?'

'oh god no!'


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 18, 2021)

Just watched the third episode of the second series of This Time. Every episode I've seen so far has been good. I don't know how they keep a straight face. The SAS bit was great.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 19, 2021)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 19, 2021)

“We don’t shoot goats”


----------



## Jay Park (May 19, 2021)

2 mins of that was enough cringe for me, so I watched the 'Spaced' episode where they rescue Colin; to cleanse my soul


----------



## stavros (May 19, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I don't know how they keep a straight face.



Jennie seems to me to almost outshine Alan on this, tapping a bit into Susan's shiny smiley veneer from the first series of IAP.


----------



## Jay Park (May 19, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Ignoring the modern shit, but did rewatch S1 for the 18th time in one go last week 🤣



crap isn't it


----------



## Part 2 (May 22, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Just watched the third episode of the second series of This Time. Every episode I've seen so far has been good. I don't know how they keep a straight face. The SAS bit was great.


Last night's episode was the best yet. This series is a bit more brass eye, proper taking the piss. I think comparing it to old Alan is missing the point.


----------



## stavros (May 22, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Last night's episode was the best yet. This series is a bit more brass eye, proper taking the piss. I think comparing it to old Alan is missing the point.



Interesting. I haven't watched last night's yet, although the week before made me think of Seinfeld a little bit, particularly Alan's comment about letterboxes at the bottom of doors.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 22, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Just realised I implied I'd just watched series one of This Time. Oh no...



Not KYKMWAP?


----------



## purves grundy (May 25, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Last night's episode was the best yet. This series is a bit more brass eye, proper taking the piss. I think comparing it to old Alan is missing the point.


Yeah agreed, and I like seeing Alan in fresh formats and settings. Deepens him as a character.
The methedrone experiment borrowed from Coogan “being fellated” by the groupie on Attitudes Night, on The Day Today.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2021)

He takes ecstasy in This Scissored Isle IIRC


----------



## Elpenor (May 26, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> He takes ecstasy in This Scissored Isle IIRC



An ecstasy pellet to be precise


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 26, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> An ecstasy pellet to be precise


Is that where he ends up doing J turns in the car park?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 26, 2021)

I don’t much care for the current vehicle.  It doesn’t engage me or make me laugh.  I can’t help comparing that to Partridge of old, which did both, and still does.  I don’t think this one is terrible or anything, it’s just meh.  Mrs LR watches it, but I’ll actually leave the room if it’s on.  I’d rather read a book or do the dishes.


----------



## UrbaneFox (May 26, 2021)

Alan on tour:









						Alan Partridge takes the stage with a Stratagem to heal Britain
					

Steve Coogan’s blazered broadcaster promises to bring a touch of TV evangelism and hatred of speed bumps on tour next year in venues across post-Brexit UK




					www.theguardian.com
				




The jingle jangle of two Morris dancers shaking hands


----------



## stavros (May 26, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I don’t much care for the current vehicle.  It doesn’t engage me or make me laugh.  I can’t help comparing that to Partridge of old, which did both, and still does.  I don’t think this one is terrible or anything, it’s just meh.  Mrs LR watches it, but I’ll actually leave the room if it’s on.  I’d rather read a book or do the dishes.



I think I'm agreement on this. To certain degree you can predict how Alan's going to react to things, which I don't think either KMKY or IAP had.

Some of it too might be down to a relative lack of surrealism, which seems to be a trend of the last twenty years or so in comedy. After The Royle Family and The Office almost everything has much more dramatic stylings. IAP definitely wouldn't have a laughter track if it was made today.


----------



## Jay Park (May 26, 2021)

stavros said:


> I think I'm agreement on this. To certain degree you can predict how Alan's going to react to things, which I don't think either KMKY or IAP had.
> 
> Some of it too might be down to a relative lack of surrealism, which seems to be a trend of the last twenty years or so in comedy. After The Royle Family and The Office almost everything has much more dramatic stylings. IAP definitely wouldn't have a laughter track if it was made today.



it was filmed live though, not canned laughter. At least, I thought we had established this upthread.


----------



## stavros (May 27, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> it was filmed live though, not canned laughter. At least, I thought we had established this upthread.



Was it? OK, my mistake. I suppose I meant that IAP wouldn't have had audience laughter at all if they made it now.

I'm not sure about KMKY, because the premise of that was that part of the situation was that it had an audience.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 27, 2021)

I think This Time is great, not least because of his supporting cast, especially Susannah Fielding. It made me laugh a lot and so they did a good job IMO


----------



## UrbaneFox (May 27, 2021)

Now then, now then.


----------



## Mattym (May 27, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Just watched the third episode of the second series of This Time. Every episode I've seen so far has been good. I don't know how they keep a straight face. The SAS bit was great.


I think this has been, by miles, the best of the season, so far.


----------



## ska invita (May 28, 2021)

Good way to start the day:


----------



## Maggot (May 28, 2021)

Tonight's episode was another good one. Loved the invasion by Punkbitch.


----------



## rekil (May 29, 2021)

Cayman are all too 4 real.


----------



## ska invita (May 29, 2021)

rekil said:


> View attachment 270727
> 
> Cayman are all too 4 real.


its all all too real

i think what confuses me with this show is on the one hand its done as a very realistic fly on the wall thing, and then at other times it goes full partridge - thats what makes it so awkward - the feeling this might be real


----------



## Orang Utan (May 29, 2021)

rekil said:


> View attachment 270727
> 
> Cayman are all too 4 real.


Were they supposed to be a Clean Bandit parody?


----------



## killer b (May 29, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Were they supposed to be a Clean Bandit parody?


doubt it, Clean Bandit are comrades


----------



## Orang Utan (May 29, 2021)

killer b said:


> doubt it, Clean Bandit are comrades


dead posh mind


----------



## killer b (May 29, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> dead posh mind


So is everyone in pop music tho, apart from the grime dudes


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 29, 2021)

You just know that things are not going to end well with Alan and the over-familiar make-up woman. She gives off real stalker vibes.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 29, 2021)

+-


Count Cuckula said:


> You just know that things are not going to end well with Alan and the over-familiar make-up woman..


I think I’m a little bit in love with Natasha Demetriou


----------



## Elpenor (May 29, 2021)

I was driving yesterday and did an Accidental Partridge, I started shouting at another car which had its fog lights on - in broad daylight.

I believe Alan does likewise at the start of Alpha Papa.


----------



## ska invita (May 29, 2021)

Alan Partridge Tickets | Comedy in London & UK | Times & Details
					

Buy tickets for Alan Partridge from Ticketmaster UK. View 2021 show dates for Comedy events.




					www.ticketmaster.co.uk
				




Welcome to STRATAGEM WITH ALAN PARTRIDGE, a live stage show that promises to inform, educate and entertain_ in approximately equal measure._



Wearing a head-mic favored by TED talkers, market hawkers, TV evangelists, backing singers, and carnival barkers, Alan combines all these roles and more. It’s a manifesto for the way we can move forward, a roadmap to a better tomorrow, an ABC for the way to be.

Devised, written, choreographed, performed, and funded by Alan Partridge, Stratagem sees Alan not just treading the boards but _pounding_ them, atop stages graced by such luminaries as Michael Ball, Jack Whitehall, and Welsh rockers the Stereophonics.



So join Alan, live on stage, (though patrons are asked not to join Alan live on stage) as he brings STRATAGEM to a city or selected good-sized town near you.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 2, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Alan Partridge Tickets | Comedy in London & UK | Times & Details
> 
> 
> Buy tickets for Alan Partridge from Ticketmaster UK. View 2021 show dates for Comedy events.
> ...


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## stavros (Jun 2, 2021)

Alan has evidently aged since he first appeared, but Lynn still seems the same. I think it was in the second episode of IAP where Alan gave a dedication to "my PA, Lynn, 50...". That came out in 1997, so I find it hard to believe she's now in her mid 70s.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 2, 2021)

So’s Benjamin Netanyahu


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 2, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> So’s Benjamin Netanyahu


Stop going on about Benjamin Netanyahu


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 2, 2021)

Alan taking slightly too long to walk to side-kick Simon makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 5, 2021)

Will Alan work in TV again after last nights breakdown. Loved the Network reference.


----------



## purves grundy (Jun 5, 2021)

Maggot said:


> Will Alan work in TV again after last nights breakdown.


Yeah, much worse than decking Tony Hayers with a turkey fist - that was just a moment of madness whereas this was a slow, ugly collapse. Maybe a YouTube channel’s his next medium.

Anyway, just great comedy from 1-6.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 5, 2021)

Maggot said:


> Will Alan work in TV again after last nights breakdown. Loved the Network reference.


I wasn't able to watch it. Been watching it on YouTube and now it doesn't appear to be available on there, which is annoying coz all the other episodes were.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 5, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I wasn't able to watch it. Been watching it on YouTube and now it doesn't appear to be available on there, which is annoying coz all the other episodes were.



Iplayer?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 5, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Iplayer?


Do you need a TV license to watch that? I ain't got one.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 5, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Do you need a TV license to watch that? I ain't got one.


Yep.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 5, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Do you need a TV license to watch that? I ain't got one.


Nope


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 5, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Nope


Oh, I thought you did . It does prompt and ask.i suppose they can't know really.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 6, 2021)

Found it on YouTube and just watched it. Wasn't disappointed. Was that the last episode of the series?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 9, 2021)

I've been playing catch-up abit on this series- up to episode 5.. briliant stuff - up with his best I think.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 9, 2021)

Just finished the series. I thought it was fantastic. Proper belly laughs. 

The pace is brisker and I may have to rewatch just to properly clock the body language and facial expressions, which are superb.

Love the Peter Finch/Laurence Fox ending


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 9, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> +-
> 
> I think I’m a little bit in love with Natasha Demetriou



She is great in What We Do In The Shadows; I have a girl crush on her. 😊


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jun 9, 2021)

They should of had him punch Princess Anne instead of Simon.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 9, 2021)

Schmetterling said:


> She is great in What We Do In The Shadows; I have a girl crush on her. 😊



She's also brilliant in Stath lets Flats, alongside her real life brother. Very very funny. Funnier than this really.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jun 9, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


>



Incredibly, the rights to Swallow are still available for purchase!


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 9, 2021)

UrbaneFox said:


> Incredibly, the rights to Swallow are still available for purchase!


Always thought that was spoofing Spender


----------



## purves grundy (Jun 9, 2021)

Indeliblelink said:


> They should of had him punch Princess Anne instead of Simon.


That’s Princess Royal, the Princess Anne, to you


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 9, 2021)

purves grundy said:


> That’s Princess Royal, the Princess Anne, to you


Mam, not Ma'am


----------



## Santino (Jun 9, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> Mam, not Ma'am


I gave pretty much that exact briefing to people at work on one of the occasions when I didn't meet Princess Anne.


----------



## stavros (Jun 10, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Always thought that was spoofing Spender



Luther always reminded me a bit of the pitch for Swallow, with the troubled cop unafraid the push the boundaries cliché.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 10, 2021)

Am I right in thinking Alan referenced GRANT SHAPPS twice in this series? Or did I imagine it?


----------



## stavros (Jun 11, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> Am I right in thinking Alan referenced GRANT SHAPPS twice in this series? Or did I imagine it?



It might've been more, but I can't remember his alternative names.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jun 12, 2021)

Your favourite bit of the second series?

I just watched his attempt to open up the world of ChemSex, in episode 4, and ended up at a suburban party talking to someone who worked for Cathedral FM about Ofcoms refusal to grant FM stations a licence etc, 

Some great performances by extras in the series, steel bands, experts, the Royal expert who wasn't wearing trousers. Plus all the digs at Lynn and her hairstyles. Quality programme.


----------



## Mattym (Jun 12, 2021)

UrbaneFox said:


> Your favourite bit of the second series?
> 
> I just watched his attempt to open up the world of ChemSex, in episode 4, and ended up at a suburban party talking to someone who worked for Cathedral FM about Ofcoms refusal to grant FM stations a licence etc,
> 
> Some great performances by extras in the series, steel bands, experts, the Royal expert who wasn't wearing trousers. Plus all the digs at Lynn and her hairstyles. Quality programme.


Episode 3- standout for me!


----------



## purves grundy (Jun 12, 2021)

UrbaneFox said:


> Your favourite bit of the second series?
> 
> I just watched his attempt to open up the world of ChemSex


That line - "If you're going to chemsex, chemsex safe. Use one of these - it's a thick condom" -  was incredible.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


>


----------



## Petcha (Jun 16, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 273747



Susanna Reid's face... lolz. She probably that with Piers gone things might get a little more sane in the studio.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 16, 2021)

If you shut your eyes, it's total Partridge. It's uncanny. I hope they keep him on full time.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2021)

Petcha said:


> If you shut your eyes, it's total Partridge. It's uncanny. I hope they keep him on full time.


He has form


----------



## Petcha (Jun 16, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


> He has form




This is killing me. He's superb.

Did Coogan model the character on Madeley or the other way round?


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 16, 2021)

Alan would be more concerned about the route Shamima Begum took. 

"Don't change at Schiphol. Transfers there can be sooooo slow, and they don't even have an Angus Steakhouse "


----------



## stavros (Jun 16, 2021)

I think Partridge borrows from a number of real life inspirations, hence why he resonates. Madeley is one, Morgan another. Then there's Holmes, Whiteley (RIP), Titchmarsh and of course Odie.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 16, 2021)

stavros said:


> I think Partridge borrows from a number of real life inspirations, hence why he resonates. Madeley is one, Morgan another. Then there's Holmes, Whiteley (RIP), Titchmarsh and of course Odie.


I think it was supposed to be a mix of Aspel, Purves and Titchmarsh


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2021)

Petcha said:


> She's also brilliant in Stath lets Flats, alongside her real life brother. Very very funny. Funnier than this really.


That is hysterically funny, Stath


----------



## stavros (Jun 19, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I think it was supposed to be a mix of Aspel, Purves and Titchmarsh



There might be a bit of Clarkson there too.

"Not my words, Carol; the words of Top Gear magazine."


----------



## MBV (Jun 19, 2021)

RM: "I smelt her before I saw her" - That is pure Partridge!


----------



## ska invita (Jul 5, 2021)

BBC Radio 4 - Inheritance Tracks, Alan Partridge
					

The broadcasting legend chooses a track he has inherited and one he'd like to pass on.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




also:








						Alan Partridge vs Malcolm Tucker: The Great Big Brexit Grudge Match - The Big Issue
					

Yes, Malcolm Tucker and Alan Partridge go head to head on Brexit. Churchill, Paul Hollywood, balloon animals... the HDP (heavy-duty politics) is all here!



					www.bigissue.com


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 6, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Genuine mystery why people think he's funny.  It's bizarre.
> 
> Having ebola is more entertaining than watching him.


Paul Calf's video diaries was pretty funny. Everything else I've seen him in was utter dogshit.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 6, 2021)

Paul Calf is very funny


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 6, 2021)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Paul Calf is very funny


Pauline, too.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 6, 2021)

ska invita said:


> BBC Radio 4 - Inheritance Tracks, Alan Partridge
> 
> 
> The broadcasting legend chooses a track he has inherited and one he'd like to pass on.
> ...



Armando Iannucci's idea of a Brexiteer versus Armando Iannucci swearing a bit.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 6, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> Armando Iannucci's idea of a Brexiteer versus Armando Iannucci swearing a bit.


Alan a Brexiteer?


----------



## paul mckenna (Jul 10, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Paul Calf's video diaries was pretty funny. Everything else I've seen him in was utter dogshit.


you really are the most negative person on the internet


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 10, 2021)

paul mckenna said:


> you really are the most negative person on the internet


My posts on dogging websites balance it out. A bit of yin and yang.  I'll sing the praises of someone like AvE on youtube, then abuse a cyclist to balance the scales. I did this in the very post you quoted.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 10, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


> He has form



He must know. No one is that on point without self awareness. It's a gift. Wasted on calling legitimate scientists, in a pandemic, communists


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 10, 2021)

Just finished watching the new series. It's alright, some good turns of phrase, but definitely doesn't bear comparison with the old stuff.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 2, 2021)

I drove behind a van which had the sign “Mike Sampson electrician” on the back which made me think of a certain jolly kitchen seller.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I drove behind a van which had the sign “Mike Sampson electrician” on the back which made me think of a certain jolly kitchen seller.



Was he from Acton?


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 2, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


> Was he from Acton?


This was Devon, I didn’t get a chance to quiz him on his cooking ability or his views on the demographic makeup of the area


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## stavros (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## ska invita (Sep 21, 2021)

great punchline at the end of this 


Hhhwat is the best _thing?_


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 15, 2021)

I’m rewatching This Time series 2 on iPlayer. I didn’t like the 2 episodes I saw of it this spring but perhaps it wasn’t the right time for me as I was a bit lost with grief.

Enjoying it quite a bit.


----------



## rekil (Oct 15, 2021)

I hadn't seen this. I think it's an outtake.



Spoiler


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 15, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I’m rewatching This Time series 2 on iPlayer. I didn’t like the 2 episodes I saw of it this spring but perhaps it wasn’t the right time for me as I was a bit lost with grief.
> 
> Enjoying it quite a bit.



I found both series of that were better on the second viewing


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 15, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> It seemed to be exactly like that awful  cringey smug One Show programme except the spoof wasn’t funny to me whereas KMKYAP was of the equally cringey chat show format.
> 
> I don’t think I’m a fan of this sort of show even in the spoof format. Disappointing Alan for me.





Elpenor said:


> It still doesn’t work for me as a format.





Elpenor said:


> I watched episode 2 purely for Cheeky Monkey, then switched off. I still don’t really get it, or like the other supporting characters.
> 
> I do think the issue is I don’t care for the format it’s mocking.


I would like to retract these posts. Rewatching over this week I’ve found it very funny.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 16, 2021)

Different pace and feel to the other stuff.  Almost more like they’re putting him in situations directly analogous to his real life counterpart (that being Richard Madeley).

Glad you’re enjoying it now.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 29, 2022)

Madeley goes full Partridge again this morning. Spent about 2 minutes of a 10 minute interview with Angela Rayner who was on to discuss Partygate and Ukraine, trying to get to the bottom the question of 'What is a woman?' 

Oh and... 'Politicians of your ilk' - ie, female   









						Richard Madeley slammed for asking Angela Rayner to 'define what a woman is'
					

'What do you think defines a woman?'




					metro.co.uk


----------



## 8ball (Mar 29, 2022)

He’s not a transphobe - he’s “trans-sceptic”…


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 29, 2022)

alan - "if someone 15 years ago told me that i would be discussing small inflatable speed boats with Dale Winton, i probably would have spat at them" - patridge


----------



## stavros (Mar 29, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Madeley goes full Partridge again this morning. Spent about 2 minutes of a 10 minute interview with Angela Rayner who was on to discuss Partygate and Ukraine, trying to get to the bottom the question of 'What is a woman?'
> 
> Oh and... 'Politicians of your ilk' - ie, female
> 
> ...


"Do you want Peter, or do you want Fanny?"


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 3, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Petcha (May 3, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


>




Honestly, in the absence of any actual Partridge on TV, get up early on weekdays and watch Madeley on Good Morning Britain. It's uncanny. The production staff must be pissing themselves as he interviews his poor subjects.


----------



## chilango (May 3, 2022)

I'm off to see Strategem in a few weeks.


----------



## Petcha (May 3, 2022)

It really doesn't get old..


----------



## Ranbay (May 3, 2022)

chilango said:


> I'm off to see Strategem in a few weeks.



Same!


----------



## stavros (May 3, 2022)

Could Partridge be in the running for the Countdown gig?


----------



## UrbaneFox (May 14, 2022)

Alan in print! He goes to interview Steve Coogan, and looks around his massive house.
Sad news about Alan's accountant.









						‘What an unpleasant man’: Alan Partridge interviews Steve Coogan
					

Actor and comedian Steve Coogan claims there are next to no skeletons left in his closet. So we sent the only man we knew could unearth them




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 14, 2022)

UrbaneFox said:


> Alan in print! He goes to interview Steve Coogan, and looks around his massive house.
> Sad news about Alan's accountant.
> 
> 
> ...


I laughed out loud a lot  on the bus home reading that 🤣


----------



## Saffy (May 14, 2022)

I'm looking forward to seeing him on stage so much!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Ranbay (May 20, 2022)

Went last night, just amazing 

so many piss funny parts that I can't recall now.


----------



## ska invita (May 20, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> so many piss funny parts that I can't recall now.











						♫ Ahhh (end of episode sigh) - Alan Partridge Super Soundboard
					

MP3 from ♯ Alan Partridge Super Soundboard.




					www.101soundboards.com


----------



## Saffy (May 25, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Went last night, just amazing
> 
> so many piss funny parts that I can't recall now.


We're going this weekend but just seen a couple of dates were cancelled last minute. I'll be gutted if that happens to us.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 25, 2022)

Saffy said:


> We're going this weekend but just seen a couple of dates were cancelled last minute. I'll be gutted if that happens to us.


We had our cancellation with one hour to go on Saturday, we were OK but some people had travelled a long way and spent a lot of hotels. Can't be helped but it was gutting.


----------



## Saffy (May 25, 2022)

That's really gutting Plumdaff. We're not far from the venue and have only booked parking but I guess we'll just go out for dinner if it happens.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 25, 2022)

Out of interest, why are the shows getting cancelled?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 25, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> We had our cancellation with one hour to go on Saturday


AND ON THAT BOMBSHELL


----------



## Elpenor (May 25, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Out of interest, why are the shows getting cancelled?


----------



## sojourner (May 25, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Out of interest, why are the shows getting cancelled?


Read an article that says he's got laryngitis.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 25, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> We had our cancellation with one hour to go on Saturday, we were OK but some people had travelled a long way and spent a lot of hotels. Can't be helped but it was gutting.


some have even travelled from Leeds


----------



## Plumdaff (May 25, 2022)

Saffy said:


> That's really gutting Plumdaff. We're not far from the venue and have only booked parking but I guess we'll just go out for dinner if it happens.


Tbh, we were gutted and then we found a vermouth bar. It's a tough old life.


----------



## ska invita (May 26, 2022)

AHHAAA!!!
I wonder if this exact same bit of script couldve been done as Alan Partidge?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 26, 2022)

ska invita said:


> AHHAAA!!!
> I wonder if this exact same bit of script couldve been done as Alan Partidge?



I mean TBF Tommy has a point


----------



## tommers (May 26, 2022)

Got tickets for next Friday.


----------



## Elpenor (May 27, 2022)

I loved Saxondale. Not as well known as Partridge but right on the money


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 31, 2022)

Has anyone told Alan that Glen has got a big new gig?









						‘Our ears were bleeding!’ – Harry Hill on making his Tony Blair opera
					

Saddam gets a Groucho Marx makeover, Gordon Brown sings about macroeconomics – and Cherie is part Lily Savage, part Lili Marleen. The big-collared comic reveals all about Tony!




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## steveo87 (May 31, 2022)

Back of the net!!


----------



## chilango (Jun 1, 2022)

Saw Stratagem last night.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 1, 2022)

chilango said:


> Saw Stratagem last night.


Review?


----------



## chilango (Jun 1, 2022)

Idaho said:


> Review?


It was patchy tbh.

I chuckled a lot, and there were some classic moments.

...but there was also a fair bit of "filler", which, as it's still Alan, fans will like.

Couldn't believe the crowds it drew.


----------



## Saffy (Jun 1, 2022)

I thought the first half was a lot stronger than the second. Although, the very first part of the second half had me laughing so much.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 1, 2022)

Saffy said:


> I thought the first half was a lot stronger than the second. Although, the very first part of the second half had me laughing so much.


It is, as they say a game of two halves of two halves


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 1, 2022)

Needless to say....


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 1, 2022)

I have always thought Alan doesn’t work well in a live format (the tour he did a while ago with the other characters was a bit meh apparently - and tbf he even admits it himself


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 1, 2022)

There was a very old...I'm sure it must have been late 90's...DVD of a show if his with all his characters AP, Paul Calf, Duncan Thicket...Was absolutely hilarious tbf, some of favorite AP material.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 1, 2022)

Ted Striker said:


> There was a very old...I'm sure it must have been late 90's...DVD of a show if his with all his characters AP, Paul Calf, Duncan Thicket...Was absolutely hilarious tbf, some of favorite AP material.


The one with Pegg?


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 1, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> The one with Pegg?


Yup, doing his Liam Gallagher? And Julia Davis as Wendy Banachek.

Not seen it in years!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 1, 2022)

chilango said:


> It was patchy tbh.
> 
> I chuckled a lot, and there were some classic moments.
> 
> ...



I thought it was pretty good as a live show.. only bit that completely by-passed me was the women on stage at the end..

And I got to tell the 33 year old next to me to... watch SAXONDALE


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 1, 2022)

Saffy said:


> I thought the first half was a lot stronger than the second. Although, the very first part of the second half had me laughing so much.


    I preferred the second half. What a funny story.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 2, 2022)

I thought that Alpha Papa suffered in the second half too. A lot of long-format comedy does. I guess there’s a tension between building a plot serious enough to sustain the story but with enough silliness or irony or satire to be funny.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 2, 2022)

kabbes said:


> I thought that Alpha Papa suffered in the second half too. A lot of long-format comedy does. I guess there’s a tension between building a plot serious enough to sustain the story but with enough silliness or irony or satire to be funny.



I’ve watched Alpha Papa twice and still find it disappointing. I think you’ve summed up why tbh


----------



## chilango (Jun 2, 2022)

The 2nd half felt rushed to me (though the opening gag and Martin Brennan - that was the 2nd half right? - were highlights of the whole show.

The swearing didn't seem very Alan, would Partridge _really _say "Cunt"? ...but then maybe Alan with the inflated ego of a 20k audience would? Who knows. It just didn't sit right.

The map of Britain was a great touch too.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 5, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I’ve watched Alpha Papa twice and still find it disappointing. I think you’ve summed up why tbh



We're all different. Every time I watch Alpha Papa I love it


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 5, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> We're all different. Every time I watch Alpha Papa I love it


Maybe coming to it completely dry, not knowing the character, and expecting a straight forward three act comedy, might lead a viewer to not enjoying it so much, but for me it feels so unrelentingly Partridge from first moment to last, that it's an always-two-thumbs comfort watch.

YOUR FOG LAMPS ARE ON! THERE'S NO FOG! THERE'S NO FOG! NO FOG!


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 12, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> We're all different. Every time I watch Alpha Papa I love it


I rewatched it and I’ve changed my view on it. I think it’s quite good now. Not sure why I didn’t like it as much before 



DaveCinzano said:


> YOUR FOG LAMPS ARE ON! THERE'S NO FOG! THERE'S NO FOG! NO FOG!


The fog lamps scene is genius and a very easy accidental Partridge for the motorist Alan fan to slip into


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 12, 2022)

Hot hot hot hot ham


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 12, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> Hot hot hot hot ham



And a crescent of crisps?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 12, 2022)

The audiobooks are really quite good - 'From the Oasthouse'..   worth a free trial on Audible.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 13, 2022)

Richard Madeley just finished an interview with Major Tim Peake with "May the force be with you"....


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 13, 2022)

Hollis said:


> The audiobooks are really quite good - 'From the Oasthouse'..   worth a free trial on Audible.



I couldn't get into From the Oasthouse.

Should give it another go


----------



## scifisam (Jun 13, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> We're all different. Every time I watch Alpha Papa I love it



Yeah, it's very rewatchable. The bit where he explains why his voice is echoing in the toilet is the kind of accidental Partridge I would do.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 13, 2022)

Hollis said:


> The audiobooks are really quite good - 'From the Oasthouse'..   worth a free trial on Audible.



2nd series of Oasthouse is due out soon


----------



## pbsmooth (Jun 13, 2022)

I enjoyed Oasthouse. just typical Alan silliness that you can dip in and out of when you fancy a laugh.


----------



## Santino (Jun 13, 2022)

Santino said:


> I thought _The Trip_ was as funny as Partridge. We'll see if it's still funny in ten years though.


I can confirm that _The Trip_ remains funny over ten years later.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 13, 2022)

I’m a big fan of The Trip, I hadn’t heard of it until lockdown though


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jun 22, 2022)

This just popped upon YouTube. I like 'Panel beating - too narrow a topic'.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 24, 2022)

oasthouse season 2 is now out there


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 24, 2022)

ska invita said:


> oasthouse season 2 is now out there


I like his ad for it in the style of shit poetry bank ads.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 24, 2022)

Watched Alpha Papa for the second time the other day, great film.


----------

